# The Bold Adventures of Poins--In the Woods!



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

*HISTORY OF THE TOWN OF POINS*
The High Pyrees--a small 'nation' in some of the most mountainous terrain on the continent of Eldheim.  A combination of rocky hills and deep, but fertile valleys, the Pyrees have always been uncomfortably situated between the Empire of Syra and Holy Kingdom of Archea, and from an early time in its history forced to ally with the former to avoid being absorbed into the latter.  Given a special province status by the Emperors, the Pyrees pledge a nominal alleigiance and pay a few taxes to the Empire in return for some military protection, while maintaining a great deal of autonomy.  Of course, this arrangement has had many difficulties over the years, with disagreements on both sides as to how much freedom the Cantons get, and how much right the Empire has to protect its interest, but still most people agree the Empire is a better master than the Holy Kingdom.  Some are not so sure, especially as the majority of Pyreens are of Archean descent.

The Pyrees are made up of twelve Cantons, each of which is under the rule of an elected Reeve, and a council of Aldermen.  Once a year, the Reeves meet to discuss business and politics in the Pyrees--the Canton this meeting takes place in is decided by lot at the end of the preceding meeting.  The Reeves may also meet in case of emergencies and extraordinary occurrences.  The Canton of Oran lies in the southwesternmost part of the Pyrees, and has often been used by Archean and Syran armies as a pathway into the other's state.  The backwoods town of Poins has seen many such armies come and go through the province proper, and has rarely been touched by them.  Aside from the sinister Azerai, who built a fortress on Blacktooth Peak, none have ever considered the town worth occupying--and even the Azerai rarely bothered the town proper.  It is a small, unremarkable section of the Canton.  Like most towns in the Pyrees, it elects a Mayor and a Sheriff, with local businessmen (well, practically anyone who shows up to a meeting, when you get down to it) belonging to the Small Council.  Like all of the Pyreens, they are a hardy, sensible, independent folk, who dislike meddling into their affairs, and stirring up trouble.

It is also like most of the Township and Cantons in having fairly sizable streches of woodland and wild areas.  In these places, an independent folk live, trading with their more civilized neighbors for what they cannot produce themselves, and eking a living out from the wild.  In these regions men and women make their way.  And it is a region where almost anything can happen.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

*Devon and Graf*
After a long career spent keeping his woods safe, the Archdruid Nightshade was dying.  The old elf had lived for centuries, but even they are touched by age in the end.  The young druid and half goblin who considered him friend looked on.

"Devon--Graf--could I have--a drink of water please?", the dying druid stated.

*Tristan*
The ranger made his way to the Archdruid's hut.  Tristan was not a cowardly man, and he knew what he was doing was sensible--but still it stuck in his throat to leave the goblin bandits he'd seen unharmed.  But it was all that he could do.  He was not equipped to face a small horde of the brutes.  But the Archdruid Nightshade...

*Hemaor*
Hemaor sighed to himself as he prepared his late breakfast.  He'd been told that Oran, a sizable town in the center of the Canton of the same name, needed mercenaries.  When he arrived there, he discovered that this was not the case--at least not for Nibelungen and their wolves.  Now he was wondering the Canton, looking for work.  He'd heard that Poins had a few merchants looking for bodyguards, and was going to try his luck out there.  

Or at least he'd been going to when his wolf found something.  It was a goblin.  A dead goblin.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

Yyes sir. Devon said with tears in his eyes. He had known Nightshade all of his life and this was tearing him apart. Is there anything I can do to make this more comfortable for you elder?

Devon held the cup up to the elf's lips and slowly allowed the pure spring water he had conjured roll down the Archdruid's throat.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 14, 2005)

Graf inched forward carefully, so as to not disturb his friend. Gingerly, he lifted his Nightshade’s hand, placing a small bone carving of a horned wolf within his frail grasp. “To run with you in the next life…”  was all Graf could manage to say as a well of emotion burst within him. Graf felt it was unfair that the good must die & that his pack was now losing its leader. 

True, Nightshade would tell him, as he often did, that death is just part of the natural world; but those thoughts did not comfort him. _Now only Devon would be his pack mate. How the deer would laugh…_a small smile briefly accompanied that thought…


----------



## Brain (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Hemaor*
> Hemaor sighed to himself as he prepared his late breakfast.  He'd been told that Oran, a sizable town in the center of the Canton of the same name, needed mercenaries.  When he arrived there, he discovered that this was not the case--at least not for Nibelungen and their wolves.  Now he was wondering the Canton, looking for work.  He'd heard that Poins had a few merchants looking for bodyguards, and was going to try his luck out there.
> 
> Or at least he'd been going to when his wolf found something.  It was a goblin.  A dead goblin.




Hemaor lets out a mild curse and looks again.  

_Yes, it is dead, that much is for sure._ 

He calmly pats his wolf on the head and gives it a treat, for its keen nose had uncovered the dead goblin.  He leans in closer to examine the corpse and determine more details. 

_How did it die?  Who left it here?_

 Many questions ran through his head as he inspected the thing.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

At least one of Hemaor's questions has an easy answer--the Goblin--a Hill Goblin, in fact--has a stab in the stomach, and a slit throat.  But as for how it got there--this is a mystery, though a set of footprints (blatantly obvious to even a casual onlooker) nearby might just hold a clue to the solution.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

"Thank you", Nightshade whispers.  The Archdruid takes a deep breath, and shuts his eyes.  His breathing becomes slow and labored.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

Devon's badger companion slinks up to the bed and places his head on the mattress. His eyes showing even the animals will miss the great elf. 

Rest now Elder. Devon says his voice breaking through his grief. It is time for your new journey to start. Graf and I have each other to ease our sorrow, and you have our love to take with you. May Terra keep you safe in her crystal womb until it is time for you to return.

Devon takes a moment to toss more sacred herbs on the small fire in the room, filling the area with the sweet scent of copal, cedar and sage. Tears flowing freely he looks at his "bloodbrother" Graf and tries to be strong.


----------



## Brain (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> At least one of Hemaor's questions has an easy answer--the Goblin--a Hill Goblin, in fact--has a stab in the stomach, and a slit throat.  But as for how it got there--this is a mystery, though a set of footprints (blatantly obvious to even a casual onlooker) nearby might just hold a clue to the solution.




Hemaor walks a bit away and finishes his breakfast, then packs his gear away again in his wolf's saddlebags.  He then searches the goblin corpse for any clues or valuables or notes the lack thereof.  

After satisfying himself with his search, Hemaor leads his wolf along, following the blatant footprints, wary of an ambush or trap.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor walks a bit away and finishes his breakfast, then packs his gear away again in his wolf's saddlebags.  He then searches the goblin corpse for any clues or valuables or notes the lack thereof.
> 
> After satisfying himself with his search, Hemaor leads his wolf along, following the blatant footprints, wary of an ambush or trap.




The body seems to have been stripped of any valuables it once might have had.  

The trail goes on rather sloppily, clearly the work of people who aren't used to covering up their tracks, and don't care.  After about an hour, Hemaor hears something on the road up ahead...

(OOC--Does Hemaor speak Goblin?)


----------



## Brain (Jul 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The body seems to have been stripped of any valuables it once might have had.
> 
> The trail goes on rather sloppily, clearly the work of people who aren't used to covering up their tracks, and don't care.  After about an hour, Hemaor hears something on the road up ahead...
> 
> (OOC--Does Hemaor speak Goblin?)



(ooc-- oops!  Forgot to include known languages on his sheet.  He gets common, niebelungen, and two more from the racial list.  I'll add Giant for one.  I'll go with Goblin for the other or a random one from the list if you want to go that route.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 14, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> (ooc-- oops!  Forgot to include known languages on his sheet.  He gets common, niebelungen, and two more from the racial list.  I'll add Giant for one.  I'll go with Goblin for the other or a random one from the list if you want to go that route.)




(OOC--Nah--just go with Goblin.  That will work the best...)

"--believe that Purple-eye bastard is having us do this!  There's nobody out here!", states a raspy voice in Goblin.

"Shhh!  Don't say anything!  _He_ might hear you!", another voice mutters...


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> (OOC--Nah--just go with Goblin.  That will work the best...)
> 
> "--believe that Purple-eye bastard is having us do this!  There's nobody out here!", states a raspy voice in Goblin.
> 
> "Shhh!  Don't say anything!  _He_ might hear you!", another voice mutters...



Hemaor brings his wolf to a halt and listens.

_I wonder, are the goblins slaying their own under order from some purple-eyed creature?_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 18, 2005)

"You don't seriously believe those stories the Purple Eyes tell?  About being able to hear spirits, an' such? "  The first goblin makes a hocking sound--probably spitting.  "It's pure troll dung.  They're no better than we are--just richer."

"Maybe most of them can't, but Asdrid--he's got _powers_!  The other night--when we were trying to light our campfire--he got _his_ goin' just by lookin' at it!"   You can practically hear the second goblin's shudder.  "An' then--when he's doin' those prayers a' his--I don' know what he's sayin', but 'tain't no natural language..."

It's at this moment the two goblins come into sight--two Mountain Goblins, clad in studded leather armor.  "Yer goin' soft in the head, and weak in the bowels, Lerd..."  mutters the first speaker, shaking his head.  Suddenly, he sees Hemaor and his wolf.  He stops speaking and readies his weapon (a longsword).  "Oy!  You!  Dwelver!  Surrender now, an' we'll make it quick!"

Lerd nods, and raises his longbow.  "Fer both of you,"  he notes, nodding at your wolf.


----------



## Brain (Jul 18, 2005)

Hemaor spurs his wolf into action and begins the first bars of his battle song.  He makes a lightning-fast motion and suddenly he's got his axe in hand and is bearing down on the goblin with the bow.  

ooc: if it's a partial round, then do a charge (after quickdrawing weapon).  If its a full round, then move and attack (wolf first incase it trips the enemy, then Hemaor).  He'll use his mounted combat to try to negate the first attack against his wolf if that happens.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 18, 2005)

Full Round--
Intiative:
Wolf 17
Hemaor 16
Mountain Goblins--3

Hemaor's wolf runs forward and bites at Lerd's leg, but misses as the Goblin scrambles backwards.  (Roll 6+4=10)  However, Lerd's desperate move only puts him right in the path of Hemaor's axe, which catches him in the neck(Roll 19+4=23), cutting a nasty gash in the side.  Lerd drops his bow, then almost distractedly touches the gaping wound he now possess, fingering it like a necklace.  "Smeed..." , he mutters weakly before collapsing.  

Smeed stares at Hemaor in cold fury.  "You--cave-dwellin' bastard!" , he cries, stepping forwrad, and taking a wild swing at the Nibelung which misses.


----------



## Brain (Jul 18, 2005)

Hemaor lets his wolf attack but stays his axe temporarily.  "Best put down yer weapon and throw yourself on my mercy, else you'll end up like that one."  Hemaor says threateningly.

ooc: wolf attack, then an intimidate check


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, the wolf tears into Smeed's stomach just before Hemaor issues his call to surrender. (14+3=17, 6 dmg) As the goblin collapses on the ground, he looks up at the Nibelung.  "Tell--you what..." he mutters.  "You put my guts--back where they belong--I'll--consider yer offer..."   And with that, he passes out.


----------



## Brain (Jul 18, 2005)

Hemaor smirks.  "Sense of humor to the last.  Too bad those goblins were so flimsy, I would have liked to known what they were up to."  Thinking aloud, he then looks around to see if there are any more, or evidence of where these two came from.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 19, 2005)

*Hemaor*

The two Mountain Goblins were clearly following the path their fellows had stamped and slashed out in the woods.  Turning back to follow it, Hemaor is shocked when three little blades dart out of a nearby tree.  While one goes wide, two more slash into him.  (2 dmg)  "I think you've gone far enough,"  comes a deep silky purr of a voice.  As the Nibelung watches, a female Moutain Goblin clad in grey robes with a black hand embroidered on them leaps down from the trees.  Three more blades lie ready in her hand.  "My next round have poison on them.  And I'll be aiming them at your wolf.  So I think you'll want to do the sensible thing and surrender.  But I am sentimental like that."   It's as she smiles that Hemaor realizes that her eyelids have been elaborately painted purple.

*Devon and Graf*

(OOC:  Well, let's get things going...)

As the two friends care for their dying mentor, a disheveled ranger bursts into the hut.  "Mountain Goblins!  In the woods!"   It takes a moment for Devon and Graf to recognize their friend Tristan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Devon*

_There will be time for grief later._ Devon thinks to himself. Where are they Tristan? You keep watch over Nightshade while Graf and I look into this intrusion.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 19, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> _There will be time for grief later._ Devon thinks to himself. Where are they Tristan? You keep watch over Nightshade while Graf and I look into this intrusion.




"They are camping to the east.  Their abuse of the land stinks with such rankness, you'll find it with no difficulty," says Tristan, taking a deep breath.  He glances at Nightshade compassionately.  He gestures at the Archdruids ravens, pecking at corn in the front yard.  "I'll send a bird if his condition worsens."


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 19, 2005)

Graf unsheathes his greatsword & heads out the door thankful for something he _can_ deal with...


----------



## Brain (Jul 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Hemaor*The two Mountain Goblins were clearly following the path their fellows had stamped and slashed out in the woods.  Turning back to follow it, Hemaor is shocked when three little blades dart out of a nearby tree.  While one goes wide, two more slash into him.  (2 dmg)  "I think you've gone far enough,"  comes a deep silky purr of a voice.  As the Nibelung watches, a female Moutain Goblin clad in grey robes with a black hand embroidered on them leaps down from the trees.  Three more blades lie ready in her hand.  "My next round have poison on them.  And I'll be aiming them at your wolf.  So I think you'll want to do the sensible thing and surrender.  But I am sentimental like that."   It's as she smiles that Hemaor realizes that her eyelids have been elaborately painted purple.




Hemaor spits and moves forward to attack.  "Ye think that threatening my wolf is going to get ye anything but a facefull of steel?" 

ooc: move and both attack


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor spits and moves forward to attack.  "Ye think that threatening my wolf is going to get ye anything but a facefull of steel?"
> 
> ooc: move and both attack




As Hemaor moves forward, the Goblin reacts with lightning speed, throwing her blades at the wolf with deadly accuracy.   A quick bit of skilled riding on Hemaor's part lets him dodge one of the blades, but the other two strike true.  Hemaor feels his wolf buckle slightly, as his weight becomes a dangerous encumbrance for the creature.   Hemaor swings at the Mountain Goblin who deftly sidesteps his attack (1), while the wolf manages a feeble bite (12), which she likewise dodges.  "Mmmm...."  she declares saucily.  "I don't threaten, Hob--I *act*."


----------



## Brain (Jul 20, 2005)

"Oh, you'll pay for that!"  Hemaor declares and attacks again.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 20, 2005)

With vicious speed, the goblin adroitly smashes Hemaor in the side of the head, then follows it up with a kick to the stomach.  The first punch leaves the Nibelung's senses reeling--the second knocks him out of the saddle, and sends him rolling to the ground.  (14 pts subdual damage.)  As Hemaor tries to stop the ringing in his ears, he hears the goblin say, as if from a distance, "I am paying for it in sheer delight, Hob.  My favorite coin."

The wolf bites at her, but she dances out of the way (15).  Then, with one kick to the head, she sends the weakened beast sprawling.  (20 pts subdual damage)  

As Hemaor lies weakly on the ground, she glances down at him haughtily.  "You are fortunate, Hob.  My master wants you and your beast alive, and he will get you alive.  But remember, child of caves--Lady Icya Windfist could have had you dead this day, had she so desired it."   She leans forward, then plants a kiss on the Nibelung's lips--followed by a quick blow to the throat.  Hemaor's world goes black.

Sometime later, he thinks he hears some goblins talking among themselves...

"...here, just like he said they'd be..."

"...think his wind spirit got them, like he..."

"...kill them..."

"...orders are clear, Sneed.  I don't care whose brother..."

"--eady now!  And lift..."

He has a vague impression of being moved, but it is only...an impression.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

*Devon*

With Devon's badger companion in the lead He and Graf (If I may be so bold as to write for him) head east toward the goblins.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor comes to in a sizable tent, tied to a large wooden post that appears to have been simply made by cutting down a large tree, then hacking off the upper section, with all those pesky branches.  A rather thin, intellectual-looking Mountain Goblin is watching him, smiling.  He is dressed very similarly to Icya, though he also seems to be wearing a chain shirt beneath his robes, as well as  a pair of spiked gauntlets.  Like her, his eyes are coated in heavy purple makeup.  " 'The master of the beast, and the beast he has mastered'," he states in ringing, satisfied tones, in a manner that makes it sound like he's quoting something.  He glances over to the side, where Hemaor realizes Lady Icya is lounging on a chair.  "You've done well, Icya."

"Thank you, Lord Agrid,"  she answers, fluttering her eyelashes.

"Though I do wish you'd stand at attention when you're around me,"  he notes, quietly.

"I'm tired,"  she replies, with a sulky pout.

"Not one of your sisters is," notes Agrid sternly.

She smiles at him winningly.  "That's because they do not labor under the heavy burden I do.  You see, they are merely 'adequate', while I am 'fantastic'."   She makes a sign of mock exasperation.  "You see the problems this creates for me?"

Agrid chuckles.  "You are a saucy minx,"  he notes fondly, "and I suspect you've been sent by Vathek either as a gift or a test."   He spreads his hands.  "Ahh, well.  Who am I to question the will of the Gods?"   He turns back to Hemaor.  "Now, then, I see you're awake.  Allow me to introduce myself--I am Lord Agrid Stargaze.  I wish you to know, young Nibelung, that you are about to be granted the highest destiny, I can imagine--service to Vathek, the Iron Fist, whose Will is Law!  I suspect that both you, your wolf, and that young man over there will resent this, but believe me--if it were my destiny to be in your place, I would leap under the knife."   He chuckles fondly.  Hemaor glancing to the side, is surprised to see a short, dark-haired young man tied up on another side of the post, his mouth in a gag.  

Lord Agrid seems about to say more when another female Mountain Goblin walks into the tent.  She is clad like they are, though seems slightly drabber. "Lord Agrid--the Blackbird clan--the ones you left at--the place.  They are--unhappy about things.  I believe they attacked Lord Renfaw, and now are in open revolt..."

Agrid clicks his tongue.  "Well, Renfaw's made his usual mess of things, I see."   He glances at Lady Icya.  "Tell me, Icya--I am filled with--disgust and nausea by these--savages.  They seem to me a shame to my species, and I must supress an urge to destroy the disgusting brutes.  But now they spurn my authority, and I can't help but feel that I should give into my anger and slaughter the bastards, allowing them to taste the hell that we of the Purple Eye tribe can unleash.  Do you think I am right to do this?"

"Absolutely," says Icya, standing to attention.  "Flay their skin from their bones.  Kill their women, and children!  Leave none alive!  That's the way to handle things."

Lord Agrid nods.  "So I thought."  He smiles.  "Do you think my 'wind spirit' could accompany me?"

"I think she'll do so with pleasure," answers Icya with a smirk.  

Agrid glances at the other female.  "Lady Icya and myself will deal with this mutiny.  As for you, Greffa, I'd like you to guard my prisoners."

Greffa bows.  "It will be done, my lord." 

Lord Agrid and Lady Icya leave the tent, both bearing cheerful little smiles...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

*Liev*

Liev cursed his miserable, unjust luck.  _What_ had he done to deserve _this_?  He'd just been making his living, the usual way, when, two nights ago, he'd heard what sounded like a troop of men marching through the woods.  Suspecting merchants--or even cheap mercenaries--who'd gotten lost, he decided to try the 'burning bush' trick, which usually worked wonders.  Well, it did work on most of the goblins who turned out to be the troop.   Unfortunately Lord Agrid wasn't one of them, and he'd had those--women of his track Liev down and beat the snot out of him.  Since then, he'd been kept at the Goblin's camp--in Agrid's tent, actually--where the Goblin had amused himself by chatting amiably with the young man into the small hours of the night, usually about all sorts of horrible things that Lieve mercifully couldn't _quite_ remember the next day.  Liev was quite worried when today, Icya--the craziest, nastiest of the women, of whom Lord Agrid seemed especially fond--came back with a report that resulted in a rather bruised Nibelung being dragged in and restrained a few hours later.  He didn't know why, but it seemed to put Lord Agrid in a good mood--and Liev had already learned that things that put Lord Agrid in a good mood were generally things that put sane people in a bad mood...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> With Devon's badger companion in the lead He and Graf (If I may be so bold as to write for him) head east toward the goblins.




It takes you several hours to get there, but as Tristan stated, finding them proves no problem for an experienced woodsman--they leave such an obvious trail of abuse it's like tracking where a fire has been.  The goblins seem to have organized one central camp, in a clearing they have hacked out of the woods.  Presently, four Hill Goblins and two Mountain Goblins seem to be on guard, while the a handful of others are lougning around, looking bored and unhappy.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Liev*
> 
> Liev cursed his miserable, unjust luck.  _What_ had he done to deserve _this_?  He'd just been making his living, the usual way, when, two nights ago, he'd heard what sounded like a troop of men marching through the woods.  Suspecting merchants--or even cheap mercenaries--who'd gotten lost, he decided to try the 'burning bush' trick, which usually worked wonders.  Well, it did work on most of the goblins who turned out to be the troop.   Unfortunately Lord Agrid wasn't one of them, and he'd had those--women of his track Liev down and beat the snot out of him.  Since then, he'd been kept at the Goblin's camp--in Agrid's tent, actually--where the Goblin had amused himself by chatting amiably with the young man into the small hours of the night, usually about all sorts of horrible things that Lieve mercifully couldn't _quite_ remember the next day.  Liev was quite worried when today, Icya--the craziest, nastiest of the women, of whom Lord Agrid seemed especially fond--came back with a report that resulted in a rather bruised Nibelung being dragged in and restrained a few hours later.  He didn't know why, but it seemed to put Lord Agrid in a good mood--and Liev had already learned that things that put Lord Agrid in a good mood were generally things that put sane people in a bad mood...




Liev officially hated goblins. 

Before all of this, he didn't have an opinion. Okay, he thought his way of living off travelers was better, since it didn't involve all that bloody disemboweling and the like, but as long as they weren't _his_ bowels, why get in the middle of it? But what did he get for all that professional courtesy? Tied and gagged to a post having to listen to long speeches about getting his own throat slit and, worse, watching evil goblin flirting. He really never needed to see that again. 

Trying to shake the image from his mind, Liev assessed: him, a formidable looking hob and a big mean dog. One gob. Great odds, if it weren't for the damn ropes. 

Liev tried to catch the hob's eye with what he hoped was an "any ideas?" look.


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor slowly shifts around a bit, testing the give of his bonds.  He observes his surroundings and his new guard carefully.  He looks at the other prisoner curiously.  He dares not speak yet.  

_What horrible things have I stumbled upon?  This lord and lady seem both powerful and dark of heart.  They have some sort of nasty plan in store for me.  Sounds like some sort of prophecy or something, and I'm the unlucky bastard who fit their vision._ 

Hemaor tries to see if his wolf is anywhere nearby.  If it is not, he panics a little bit, struggling to be free.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor slowly shifts around a bit, testing the give of his bonds.  He observes his surroundings and his new guard carefully.  He looks at the other prisoner curiously.  He dares not speak yet.
> 
> _What horrible things have I stumbled upon?  This lord and lady seem both powerful and dark of heart.  They have some sort of nasty plan in store for me.  Sounds like some sort of prophecy or something, and I'm the unlucky bastard who fit their vision._
> 
> Hemaor tries to see if his wolf is anywhere nearby.  If it is not, he panics a little bit, struggling to be free.




Unfortunately, his wolf is nowhere to be seen.  After about an hour, during which Greffa stands around impassively, glaring at her charges, a cringing Wood Goblin enters the tent, holding a small bundle under her arms.  "Mistress Greffa...  Mistress Greffa," she whines.

"What is it, greenskin?" asks the Mountain Goblin loftily.   

"Well, Mistress Greffa,"  squeaks the little Wood Goblin nervously.  "I don't know how, but--"   She gulps.  "Your tent is on fire."

"WHAT?"  Greffa glares at her, then heads out the tent's entrance.  "I'm going to take care of things.  You watch these scum for me."

The Wood Goblin waits for her to leave, then draws a knife from her side.  She quickly darts forward, and cuts the pair loose, then hands them the sack.  "Here are your weapons.  Your wolf's in the big tent at the edge of camp, the one with the flag with a black skull on it.  Get your stuff in order, and then try to get out of here."


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The Wood Goblin waits for her to leave, then draws a knife from her side.  She quickly darts forward, and cuts the pair loose, then hands them the sack.  "Here are your weapons.  Your wolf's in the big tent at the edge of camp, the one with the flag with a black skull on it.  Get your stuff in order, and then try to get out of here."




_Note to self: Wood Goblins escape the horse dung hell I'm wishing on the rest of the gobs,_ Liev decides, taking his shortspear from his unexpected ally and strapping his case of crossbow bolts back into place. 

"Thanks," he pipes up. As he's quickly grabbing up the rest of his things, he addresses the dwarf.

"Here's the thing: I'm more of a sneak than a fighter. I'm not much for the hacking and slashing, but I suspect that's what it might take to get out of here in a not dead way. You, I'm going to guess, are a far sight better with the chopping things in twain. What say I help you sneak your dog out, and you work on dismembering any gobs that happen to notice us?"

His backpack seated, Liev ties his spell component bag back to his belt, turning his attentions to the goblin who freed them. "I don't suppose you know which direction's got the least of your kin milling about, ready to skewer us, do you?"


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> _Note to self: Wood Goblins escape the horse dung hell I'm wishing on the rest of the gobs,_ Liev decides, taking his shortspear from his unexpected ally and strapping his case of crossbow bolts back into place.
> 
> "Thanks," he pipes up. As he's quickly grabbing up the rest of his things, he addresses the dwarf.
> 
> ...




"They aren't my kin," she notes.  "At least, not close enough to count, by my standards.  But don't worry--most of them are guarding the sites Mr. 'High and Mighty' Stargaze has got staked out, so getting out of here should be easy.  I also would appreciate it if you could kill Greffa as a favor, because otherwise Agrid and his little gilly girl are going to roast me over a fire when they get back."


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor grabs any of his equipment from the sack and straps it on or wields it, apparently ignoring the others' speech until he is satisfied that he is armed and armored.  Then he turns to the wood goblin.  "My thanks.  Maybe you should come with us?  Your future here is likely short and bloody."

To the human, "Yes, I'll handle any resistance with my axe.  They had better not have harmed my wolf.  We go there first."

Hemaor goes to the tent flap and peers out, ready to make a dash for the large tent with the skull.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor grabs any of his equipment from the sack and straps it on or wields it, apparently ignoring the others' speech until he is satisfied that he is armed and armored.  Then he turns to the wood goblin.  "My thanks.  Maybe you should come with us?  Your future here is likely short and bloody."
> 
> To the human, "Yes, I'll handle any resistance with my axe.  They had better not have harmed my wolf.  We go there first."
> 
> Hemaor goes to the tent flap and peers out, ready to make a dash for the large tent with the skull.




"Heh.  Don't worry.  I can take care of myself."   She ducks down, and darts towards the other end of the tent, then glances back at the pair.  "Good luck."   With that she rolls under the tent's other flap.  

"Pesh!" cries Greffa.  "What is the meaning of--"   She enters the tent, then stops and stares at Hemaor and Liev, clearly shocked. 

(OOC: Surprise Round.  In your favor.)


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Heh.  Don't worry.  I can take care of myself."   She ducks down, and darts towards the other end of the tent, then glances back at the pair.  "Good luck."   With that she rolls under the tent's other flap.
> 
> "Pesh!" cries Greffa.  "What is the meaning of--"   She enters the tent, then stops and stares at Hemaor and Liev, clearly shocked.
> 
> (OOC: Surprise Round.  In your favor.)




Liev's response is a series of odd clicks and popping sounds. As he makes the final pop, a burst of light erupts in Greffa's face. 

_[OOC: Liev casts *Flare* directly in front of Greffa. Fort save to negate being dazzled vs. DC 13 (10 +0 spell level +3 Cha)]_


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor quick-draws his axe and attacks, hoping to silence Greffa quickly.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

While the sparks that fly in her face would have most people trying to see again, Greffa merely shakes her head, and regains her bearing.  However, she is not fast enough to dodge Hemaor's mighty axe, which scores a nasty hit to her side.  (14, 6pt dmg)  She sways slightly but still seems to have a lot of fight left in her.

First round begins.

Init:
Hemaor: 15
Liev: 13
Greffa: 4


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor follows up with another savage swing of his axe.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> While the sparks that fly in her face would have most people trying to see again, Greffa merely shakes her head, and regains her bearing.  However, she is not fast enough to dodge Hemaor's mighty axe, which scores a nasty hit to her side.  (14, 6pt dmg)  She sways slightly but still seems to have a lot of fight left in her.
> 
> First round begins.
> 
> ...




_I hate it when they shake off good tricks,_ Liev thinks. _But she seems to bleed just fine, so let's try some of that._

Liev runs up on the side of the goblin opposite Hemaor _[OOC: attempting to flank]_ and stabs at her with his shortspear.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor strikes her soundly in the side, producing a spray of blood, and a rather sickening crunch.  (Roll 22, dmg 9)  Though clearly badly wounded, she is still on her feet.  However, that doesn't last when Liev darts behind the still off-balance Goblin and stabs her with his spear. (Roll 18, dmg 3)   With a weak groan, Greffa hits the grown.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Hemaor strikes her soundly in the side, producing a spray of blood, and a rather sickening crunch.  (Roll 22, dmg 9)  Though clearly badly wounded, she is still on her feet.  However, that doesn't last when Liev darts behind the still off-balance Goblin and stabs her with his spear. (Roll 18, dmg 3)   With a weak groan, Greffa hits the grown.




Liev makes a face of disgust at the bloody, fallen goblin. Then he looks to the dwarf responsible for most of that blood. Nodding toward the tent flap, the young man says, "So, then, there's a dog we're meant to fetch now, right?"


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

"My wolf."  Hemaor says gruffly and curtly, an annoyed look on his face.  But he says no more, instead quickly searching the downed Greffa for a money purse and then heading out with due haste towards the tent with the wolf.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> "My wolf."  Hemaor says gruffly and curtly, an annoyed look on his face.  But he says no more, instead quickly searching the downed Greffa for a money purse and then heading out with due haste towards the tent with the wolf.




"Right. Wolf," Liev corrects quietly. Nibelung sure were touchy about what canine name you used. Taking a deep breath--and kicking himself inside for letting all this fighting nonsense distract him from the obvious free loot of a money purse--Liev sets off after the Nibelung.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Greffa has twenty gold pieces on her--a mix of Syran Imperials, Archean Hammers, and Talossan Roses.  Her breathing continues unsteadily as Hemaor searches her, but it doesn't sound like that will continue for very long--probably less than a minute.  The pair dart out, only to find themselves looking at three Hill Goblins, and two Mountain Goblins, all of which seem rather baffled and unprepared.  It's just one quick dash to the tent the Wood Goblin directed you to, however.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Greffa has twenty gold pieces on her--a mix of Syran Imperials, Archean Hammers, and Talossan Roses.  Her breathing continues unsteadily as Hemaor searches her, but it doesn't sound like that will continue for very long--probably less than a minute.  The pair dart out, only to find themselves looking at three Hill Goblins, and two Mountain Goblins, all of which seem rather baffled and unprepared.  It's just one quick dash to the tent the Wood Goblin directed you to, however.




Five to two being crap odds, Liev leaves the goblins where they stand and dashes for the tent. Time to get the Nibelung's companion and get the bloody hell out of gob central.


----------



## Brain (Jul 21, 2005)

Hemaor points behind the goblins and says, "Look! It's Lord Agrid!" and then runs off toward the tent to find the wolf.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

While Hemaor's boldfaced lie is far too stupid to take any goblins in, the sight of a bloodied Nibelung, and a running human sends them into a panic, especially the smaller Hill Goblins.  The pair easily make it to the tent, where a slightly heavyset Mountain Goblin blinks at them, apparently being woken up from his nap.  "Hey, you aren't supposed to be here..." he notes in confusion.  

Hemaor's wolf lies whimpering on the floor...


----------



## Brain (Jul 22, 2005)

Hemaor looks to his wolf to see why it is whimpering.  He tries to quickly determine the goblin's profession or task here.

_Is he a torturer or a medic? Or just a animal keeper?_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

Given the armor and the sword on its side, Hemaor is forced to put it as a 'guard'.

As for why it is whimpering, while Hemaor can't be certain simply by looking, he does recall that Icya poisoned it.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> While Hemaor's boldfaced lie is far too stupid to take any goblins in, the sight of a bloodied Nibelung, and a running human sends them into a panic, especially the smaller Hill Goblins.  The pair easily make it to the tent, where a slightly heavyset Mountain Goblin blinks at them, apparently being woken up from his nap.  "Hey, you aren't supposed to be here..." he notes in confusion.
> 
> Hemaor's wolf lies whimpering on the floor...




Liev draws his crossbow on the fat gob. He's already sick of the fighting, but a weapon needn't be fired to be a threat. Besides, Liev had a few other options to try first. Surely gobs could be as gullible as any other humanoid, right? And taking advantage of that was right up the young man's alley.

"No, you and your kind aren't supposed to be _here_," Liev barks out. "The Emporer's troops are here to get rid of you once and for all. Surrender now and he might just exile you instead of the usual drawing and quartering."

_[OOC: Not sure if this is Bluff or Intimidate. Bluff is at +7, Intimidate is just untrained with the +3 Cha modifier.]_


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

_OOC:  That'd be a Bluff.  Roll 3, +7= 10_

The fat goblin stares at you for a moment, then runs screaming from the tent.  "Help!  Help!  Empire!  Going to kill me!  Help!"


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> _OOC:  That'd be a Bluff.  Roll 3, +7= 10_
> 
> The fat goblin stares at you for a moment, then runs screaming from the tent.  "Help!  Help!  Empire!  Going to kill me!  Help!"




"Okay, I was hoping for the not-screaming option, but I'll take running in terror," Liev says. "It is my milieu, after all."

"I think now would be a good time to run out the back," Liev says over his shoulder to the Nibelung kneeling next to its wolf. "If you can cut us a rear exit, I've got an idea to keep them from running in the front."


----------



## Brain (Jul 22, 2005)

Hemaor is currently trying to check out his wolf, make sure that it doesn't still have blades sticking out of it.  He will try to clean any wounds he can and see if it is willing to move.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

The wolf is fine, and the wounds have been healed.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2005)

Liev straps the crossbow to his leg and positions himself near the Nibelung and his wolf. He faces the entrance to the tent, fingers twitching, feeling for the energy in the air to let him throw out one of his nastier tricks.

_[OOC: If the goblins start in the entrance, Liev's going to cast *Burning Hands*]_


----------



## Brain (Jul 22, 2005)

Hemaor mutters a quick prayer in his native tongue, then saddles up the wolf and mounts up.  "Yeah, we'll go out the back."  

Hemaor doesn't just hew into the fabric with his axe, he brings out his boot dagger and cuts a doorway large enough for him to ride through.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor mutters a quick prayer in his native tongue, then saddles up the wolf and mounts up.  "Yeah, we'll go out the back."
> 
> Hemaor doesn't just hew into the fabric with his axe, he brings out his boot dagger and cuts a doorway large enough for him to ride through.




"One burning obstacle, coming up," Liev says once the new door's been made. His words grumble and build until, with a beastly growl, Liev thrusts one hand out.  A cone of fire spouts from his fingertips, catching on the front of the tent to set the canvas entrance aflame _[OOC: Liev casts *Burning Hands*]_.

"Burning bush, burning tent. Same difference," Liev announces with a satisfied smirk. 

"Now let's get out of here," he says, running out the back.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 25, 2005)

The Nibelung, his wolf, and the sorceror make a break for it.  Fortunately, their escape and Liev's fire create so much confusion, they easily exit the camp.

*Graf and Devon*

The two companions were startled to see a Nibelung, a wolf and a disheveled human running out of the camp, towards them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon runs up to his Badger and tries to keep it calm as the wolf approaches. Unsure of what exactly is going on but assuming that a burning Goblin camp with a human running out of it is a good bet the human is on the side of good Devon says Hold on, We can help you!


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Devon runs up to his Badger and tries to keep it calm as the wolf approaches. Unsure of what exactly is going on but assuming that a burning Goblin camp with a human running out of it is a good bet the human is on the side of good Devon says Hold on, We can help you!




Liev pulls up short at the man's call, giving himself some room to bolt to one side or the other if need be. His hand hovers near his crossbow while he points to the human's half-goblin companion.

"And what kind of help is that? We just got out of playing blood sacrifice to a bunch of gobs, so you'll maybe forgive me at being cautious, given your choice of traveling companions?"


----------



## Brain (Jul 25, 2005)

Hemaor brings his wolf to a halt.  From a mounted position, he calls down, "We're headed away from here, and you should do the same.  The goblin leaders are both powerful and vile-hearted."


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

As they are speaking, it appears that the goblins in camp have managed to straighten out their confusion.  A group of them disgorge from the camp's entrance, with weapons ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 27, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon whirles and anger flashes on his face. "I will not have this today. _Greenthings! Hear my plea. Stop the enemy in thier tracks!"_ The foliage rears up and *entangles* the oncoming goblin raiders.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Devon whirles and anger flashes on his face. "I will not have this today. _Greenthings! Hear my plea. Stop the enemy in thier tracks!"_ The foliage rears up and *entangles* the oncoming goblin raiders.




Liev whistles as the plant life around the goblins reaches up to assault them on the stranger's command. "Oooh, stellar trick, that," Liev compliments him. 

"Now maybe we should beat feet while the gobs are busy? Might do to catch our breath, you know?"

Liev moves to take the most expedient route for cover and escape.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

The local vines and creepers wrap around the goblins legs.  The brutes scream in horror as the plants stop their progress.  Some of them begin to hack desperately with their swords.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 27, 2005)

"We can go this way",  Devon points in the direction of the deep woods. "They'll never catch us in that direction."  He says hoping that Graf knows the Nightshade's home is in the other direction.


----------



## Brain (Jul 27, 2005)

Hemaor nods.  "My thanks, friend.  Let's go that way then."

He rides his wolf in the pointed direction, not too fast that the others can't keep up.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "We can go this way",  Devon points in the direction of the deep woods. "They'll never catch us in that direction."  He says hoping that Graf knows the Nightshade's home is in the other direction.




Liev takes half a second to consider. He's still not sure about the half-goblin, but he figures he's probably better off playing nice with the man who talks to plants--especially when he's in the middle of the woods.

"Sounds good to me, plant man," Liev says, taking the path his fellow human indicates. _I swear, though,_ he thinks as he retreats, _if this gets me tied up on the altar of some woodland god, I am moving to the city forever._


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hemaor brings his wolf to a halt.  From a mounted position, he calls down, "We're headed away from here, and you should do the same.  The goblin leaders are both powerful and vile-hearted."




OOC:  Forgot to mention--your wolf is still a little too weak to carry you right now.  (Also, riding wolves use the stats for riding dogs, so the strength you put down is a bit low.  Raise it to 15.)


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

As the four adventurers (plus wolf) charge down the path, a rope is lowered from a tree branch.  "Pssst!  Up here!"  says a voice.


----------



## Brain (Jul 28, 2005)

Hemaor skids to a stop and looks up in the tree to determine the source of the voice.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> As the four adventurers (plus wolf) charge down the path, a rope is lowered from a tree branch.  "Pssst!  Up here!"  says a voice.




Liev stops, as well, looking up into the trees, stowing his shortspear for a possible climb, knowing he can always throw a few nasty tricks out if need be.

"This place is getting positively crowded with do-gooders," Liev mutters as he tries to get a decent look at the latest one.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2005)

Devon looks up. 

ooc: does he know this person?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Argent finds himself looking at the green face, pointed ears, and yellow eyes of a Wood Goblin.  Though he's never met him personally, the ruby earrings in the right ear, and emerald ones in the left identify him as Loas Willowbark, a war leader and speaker of the local tribe.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2005)

*Devon*

"Thank you lord Willowbark, We appriciate the save." Devon says and begins to climb.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2005)

*Liev*

"Yup," Liev says, grinning wide, "Wood Goblins are definitely on my 'favorite folks' list." That his new human running partner seems to know the gob works to allay some of Liev's initial mistrust. Once the man who commands plants has gotten up the rope far enough, Liev jumps for the rope and starts climbing, as well.

It's not until he's started his ascent that he thinks to ask to the crowd "Um ... can wolves climb trees?"


----------



## Brain (Jul 29, 2005)

"Nay, wolves don't climb trees.  And I won't be leaving mine down here.  I can lead the pursuit off in a different direction."


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Loas gives a whistle.  "Don't worry, Hob.  We've thought of that. We know how fond you hobs are of the things."  A pair of wood goblins lower themselves from the trees on large spiders, and produce a sling to carry the wolf in.  With that done, he glances at the druid.  "And don't bother calling me 'lord', or nothing like that.  That's for them hill and mountain sort--always calling themselves 'Lord This', and 'Baron That', and 'King Something-or-the-Other'."  He spits.  "Quite sickening.  Just call me 'Loas', and I'm happy."


----------



## Brain (Jul 29, 2005)

Hemaor looks at the sling carefully to make sure that it is of good enough make to hold the wolf.  If satisfied, he helps the goblins get the wolf into the harness and then follows up the tree after it is safely up.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

The sling is sturdy and strong, made of a deceptively strong material that you suspect is spidersilk.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Loas gives a whistle.  "Don't worry, Hob.  We've thought of that. We know how fond you hobs are of the things."  A pair of wood goblins lower themselves from the trees on large spiders, and produce a sling to carry the wolf in.  With that done, he glances at the druid.  "And don't bother calling me 'lord', or nothing like that.  That's for them hill and mountain sort--always calling themselves 'Lord This', and 'Baron That', and 'King Something-or-the-Other'."  He spits.  "Quite sickening.  Just call me 'Loas', and I'm happy."




"I like your folk more and more each minute, Loas," Liev whispers, looking for signs of pursuit as the rest of the party climbs into the tree.

_[OOC: In case it's needed: Liev's *Spot* is untrained with a +1 Wis bonus]_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon gets into the tree and shakes Loas' hand. It's always a pleasure to thwart invaders into the forest. I swear I'm part pixie or something. He laughs and checks on Graf and the others. 
We must get back to Nightshades' Home. My mentor is passing from this realm and I do not want him to go alone.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Loas nods.  He gestures to a carefully made ladder on this particular tree branch.  "Follow me.  You're travelling through the lands of Terra's Stepchildren."

Liev can't make much out, what with all the leaves, and such.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Loas nods.  He gestures to a carefully made ladder on this particular tree branch.  "Follow me.  You're travelling through the lands of Terra's Stepchildren."
> 
> Liev can't make much out, what with all the leaves, and such.




Liev, realizing he's a horrible lookout, makes for the ladder instead.

"Anything that gets me away from a bloody altar works for me."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 1, 2005)

Climbing the ladder, you find yourself on a walkway.  Numerous tents have set up on the trees, each of them joined by a series of walkways and planks.  Enormous bats and large spiders can be seen around, while Wood Goblins go about their daily business.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Climbing the ladder, you find yourself on a walkway.  Numerous tents have set up on the trees, each of them joined by a series of walkways and planks.  Enormous bats and large spiders can be seen around, while Wood Goblins go about their daily business.




While Liev's glinting eyes probably give away his vigor to explore the village in the trees, he looks to Loas for some indication of his next move before doing anything more than surveying the new world he's entered.


----------



## Brain (Aug 1, 2005)

Hemaor marvels at the tree habitat that is invisible from the ground below.  He grabs the leads for his wolf and walks single file with it, making sure that he steps anywhere that it will step before it does.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 2, 2005)

A pair of Wood Goblins step forward and give the wolf a drink.  "For the venom,"  one explains to Hemaor.  Then Loas motions them to follow him.  He leads them through winding walkways to one tent that glistens with rich decoration--swirling patterns that show the history of this tribe's heroes and gods.  He opens the flap of the tent for the group.  "Enter.  Obeah Swiftwing wishes to speak to you."


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> A pair of Wood Goblins step forward and give the wolf a drink.  "For the venom,"  one explains to Hemaor.  Then Loas motions them to follow him.  He leads them through winding walkways to one tent that glistens with rich decoration--swirling patterns that show the history of this tribe's heroes and gods.  He opens the flap of the tent for the group.  "Enter.  Obeah Swiftwing wishes to speak to you."




"Royal audience," Liev mutters. "This day has definitely taken an upswing."

He straightens his ill-fitting clothing, tries to stand as tall as he can, and enters the tent.


----------



## Brain (Aug 2, 2005)

_These goblins are of a different sort, that is for sure.  They have been very helpful and friendly.  Even looking out for my wolf._

Thinking such pleasant thoughts, Hemaor peeks in the tent and sees if there is room to bring his wolf.  If there is not, he will tie it up outside before entering.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 3, 2005)

Inside the tent sits a wizened old Wood Goblin, wearing an elaborate feathered headdress.  "Greetings," he states with a nod.  "Students of Nightshade--wanderers and dwellers in the Wood--well met all.  I am Kesh Swiftwing, Obeah for the Seven Leaf tribe.  I fear I must share with you dark tidings of the Purple Eyes tribe's mad ambitions."


----------



## Brain (Aug 3, 2005)

Hemaor stands and nods respectfully.


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Inside the tent sits a wizened old Wood Goblin, wearing an elaborate feathered headdress.  "Greetings," he states with a nod.  "Students of Nightshade--wanderers and dwellers in the Wood--well met all.  I am Kesh Swiftwing, Obeah for the Seven Leaf tribe.  I fear I must share with you dark tidings of the Purple Eyes tribe's mad ambitions."




Liev bows awkwardly. He's really not quite sure of the etiquette, but it seems the thing to do. 

"I'm Liev Sibin, haunter of the wood," he says. He gestures to the others, then pauses, quirking up his face. "I'd introduce my companions, but I just realized I have no idea what their names are. I guess I was busy trying to escape being sacrificed to the Purple Eyes' mad ambitions. As I'm quite put out by my near death, I'd love hear more details, though, so I can maybe take out my aggressions by hamstringing them."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon stops looking around in awe and realises he's been addressed. "Forgive me Master Swiftwing. I'm just so amazed by this. I'm Devon Farmer. I am Nightshade's pupil. This is my bond brother Graf." He says pointing to the half Goblin.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 5, 2005)

Swiftwing raises his hand, a gentle smile on his lips.  "No need of forgiveness, young Devon.  Your master has oft told me of your progress, in our corespondence."  He shakes his head.  "I must be quick and leap to the point.  The Purple Eyes, those ambitious scions of their iron god, have from their mountains crept to seek in service of vile Lord Barizar, son of Vathek, the weapons to extend his evil reign from the ragged passes that do now call him master.  To arm his ambitions, they look to the abandoned devices of the Azerai, and worse, if what my daughter has uncovered is aright, the lost engines of Vaaldusk the Cruel, Godslayer and World-Wracker!"   He shuts his eyes.  "Clearly, this is an evil that must be prevented..."


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Swiftwing raises his hand, a gentle smile on his lips.  "No need of forgiveness, young Devon.  Your master has oft told me of your progress, in our corespondence."  He shakes his head.  "I must be quick and leap to the point.  The Purple Eyes, those ambitious scions of their iron god, have from their mountains crept to seek in service of vile Lord Barizar, son of Vathek, the weapons to extend his evil reign from the ragged passes that do now call him master.  To arm his ambitions, they look to the abandoned devices of the Azerai, and worse, if what my daughter has uncovered is aright, the lost engines of Vaaldusk the Cruel, Godslayer and World-Wracker!"   He shuts his eyes.  "Clearly, this is an evil that must be prevented..."




"The Azerai? Those ... things that tore through half of creation?" Liev says, for once at a total loss. "I definitely think that qualifies as 'mad ambitions.'"

There's a clear inner struggle going on, as the normally-selfish boy weighs his options. Then his face sets with determination and he announces, "Right, then. If they've got Azerai power plus equipment from some loon with 'Godslayer' in his name, hiding in the woods and staying out of the way isn't really going to be an option, now is it? In which case: What do you need from me?"


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 5, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "The Azerai? Those ... things that tore through half of creation?" Liev says, for once at a total loss. "I definitely think that qualifies as 'mad ambitions.'"
> 
> There's a clear inner struggle going on, as the normally-selfish boy weighs his options. Then his face sets with determination and he announces, "Right, then. If they've got Azerai power plus equipment from some loon with 'Godslayer' in his name, hiding in the woods and staying out of the way isn't really going to be an option, now is it? In which case: What do you need from me?"




The obeah gives a fond laugh at Liev's statements.  "Relax, child.  The Purple Eyes but seek Azerai weapons, and the might of Vaaldusk.  They have not claimed them yet--and it is my hope they never shall."


----------



## Brain (Aug 5, 2005)

"I can confirm some of their plans.  Lord Agrid and Lady Icya are formidable to say the least.  They had mountain goblins working for them as well as purple-eyes."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 6, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon looks from one speaker to the other. "Forgive me but just what are the "Purple Eyes"? Goblin kin or some form of Ogre?"
Devon shifts nervously, He wants to help but his heart is not with this. His teacher needs him. He looks over at the silent Graf and knows his thoughts are with nightshade as well.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Devon looks from one speaker to the other. "Forgive me but just what are the "Purple Eyes"? Goblin kin or some form of Ogre?"
> Devon shifts nervously, He wants to help but his heart is not with this. His teacher needs him. He looks over at the silent Graf and knows his thoughts are with nightshade as well.




"Goblins, definitely,"Liev confirms for Devon. "The 'purple' is their eyelids. Paint or tattoo, I'm not sure. Which, actually, you'd think I'd have figured out, since they were the ones going on and on in our faces about how important the dwarf and I were and the place of honor our slit throats would have and on and on..." here Liev rolls his eyes. "Suffice it to say they're a nasty lot, not least of all because they talk more than I do." 

Then he add with a sly smile, "All that talking, and they aren't half as entertaining as I am."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

Obeah Swiftwing glances at Liev amused.  "Your friend here as the right of it, though I feel I should elaborate.  The Purple Eyes are the ruling tribe of Vathi, so called because they paint their eyes in the Rus fashion.  They are group of dark wizards and priests--some have even managed to train in the Society's secret unarmed techniques.  They are more civilized than most of their mountain goblin kin, but even more accomplished in evil, and serve the godling Barizar and his father, Vathek."  Turning at Devon, he nods.  "Relax--I will not keep you from your mentor.  In fact, I will accompany you myself.  I wish to speak to my friend face to face one last time, as we did in our younger days."  He picks up his staff, and strikes at a gong by his side.  "Spanger!" 

A young Wood Goblin ducks in.  "Yes, Obeah?"  

"Tell Horsemint to prepare Shadowspan and his platform.  I need to fly, and I'll be taking passengers with me."  As Spanger nods and ducks out of the room, he turns to the adventurers.  "So, seeing as some of you seem to be ignorance, would you care to hear of Vaaldusk, so I may illustrate why it his weapons must never be unsurfaced?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Tell Horsemint to prepare Shadowspan and his platform.  I need to fly, and I'll be taking passengers with me."  As Spanger nods and ducks out of the room, he turns to the adventurers.  "So, seeing as some of you seem to be ignorance, would you care to hear of Vaaldusk, so I may illustrate why it his weapons must never be unsurfaced?"




"Why not?," Liev volunteers. "In for a copper and all that."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 8, 2005)

"Very well," says Swiftwing with a bow.  "Now realize that this tale is the result of guesswork, and siftings at old legends, so I can not vouch for it's utter accuracy--still, the wise of the present day suspect it to be the truth..."  He coughs slightly, clearing his throat.  "Three great wars there were in the Age of the Eldar--three wars that shattered its kingdoms and its powers.  The first was the War of the Jotun, when the Giants came down from Stormspeak and tried to enslave the world.  The second was the War of the Sorcerer Kings, where the Eldar, the Sleurithians and the Nibelungen fought to free the Westermen from the slavery of the Zhalesu.  And finally, there was the War of Twin Darks.  In this war, the Sleurithians rose up to try and seize no less a power than godhood, while the Quaesteri, the swordarm of their Eldar kin, broke away, and fell into shadow.  Many dark evils were born at that time--Quel'Mereda, the Black Marchers, Ogres, and the Verhazi.  Bu the darkest evil was Vaaldusk the Cruel, Warmaster of the Sleurithians, the greatest warrior and the greatest wizard of his time.  It was his mad dreams that drove his countrymen on, and it was his dark desires that would--"

At this moment, Spanger ducks back in.  "Horsemint should have the bat ready in a moment, sir!"

Obeah Swiftwing turns on the young prentice angrily.  "Spanger!  How many times must I tell you not to interupt my recitations?"  He blinks in a quiet rage.  "Now, where was I?  Oh, yes.  It was his dark desires that would lead this world to disaster indeed, to the Doom."


----------



## Brain (Aug 8, 2005)

Hemaor raises an eyebrow.  _This must be some bat if it can carry all of us.  I wonder if I'll have to leave my wolf behind.  I hope not._


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

Obeah Swiftwing glances at the group and then bids them to follow him.  "This way--this way--now then--the War of Twin Darks came asa thief in the night.  After two awesome wars, the Eldari finally saw evil vanquished.  But evil sprouts eternal..."

He leads the group out of his tent to a walkway.  "None expected it of Vaaldusk.  The greatest of Sleurithian generals, he had fought against the Jotun and Zhalesu, leading the charge and winning decisive battles.  But there was in him a dark ambition--to live forever, unaging.  And this ambition flamed into a greater one--to make himself into a god.  And thus as he fought against the giants and the sorcerer-kings, he also stole their secrets, seeking to gain their powers."

"And then, having gained the lore he sought, Vaaldusk retired to his fortress, and worked.  He created vile races of monsters through the secret techniques of Mimar, made powerful spells using the Zhalesu's notes, and finally, when he felt he was ready, he marched.  And soon many horrors rallied to his banners--proud lords of the Sleurithians--those Jotuns who survived the wreck of Stormspeak--perhaps the last circle of Zhalesu--dark dragons, and demons.  Vaaldusk fought ferociously, and the forces of light, desperate from trying to hold back the Quaesteri could barely check him.  Finally, they hoped for a miracle.  One came."  Obeah Swiftwing frowns.  "Be careful what one wishes for.  A lone god of light came down from the Upper Realm, to do battle with Vaaldusk.  And was defeated.  But as Vaaldusk struck down his divine opponent, the energies contained in it were released.  Vaaldusk had thought he could capture and contain the force majeur, but he was wrong.  It consumed him and let forth the Doom that shattered the realm of Valaheim into the two continents and many islands that exist today.  The Sleurithians were seperated from most of the world, and indeed it would be centuries before they even realised that others had survived the Doom..."

At this point, the group reaches a tall platform.  A gigantic bat is readying for flight, carrying what looks like a large basket in its feet.  Swiftwing gestures to the basket.  "And here is our ride.  Please get in."


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2005)

Liev's eyes go wide at the sight of the bat. "You guys have the best toys ever," he whispers, smiling. He hustles to find a good spot in the basket. Then, while waiting for the others, seems to suddenly remember there was something else going on.

He quirks up his face and asks, "So Vaaldusk spent ages building all these nasties, only to get himself wiped out, but the Purple Eyes think they can just pick them up, dust them off, and do better?" He pauses, then adds, "I guess we did establish they were crazy already, didn't we?"


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 9, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> He quirks up his face and asks, "So Vaaldusk spent ages building all these nasties, only to get himself wiped out, but the Purple Eyes think they can just pick them up, dust them off, and do better?" He pauses, then adds, "I guess we did establish they were crazy already, didn't we?"




Obeah Swiftwing gives a sad sigh.  "I'm afraid arrogance is often wed to wickedness, a coupling both unpleasant and dangerous."  He shakes his head.  "And besides, Vaaldusk almost succeeded--indeed, there are those who worship him and hold that he did not die in his mad attempt at Godhood, but was merely--delayed for awhile.  And even among the Wise there are those who suspect that this may be true..."


----------



## Brain (Aug 9, 2005)

Hemaor stares at the gigantic bat, largely ignoring the conversation going on around him.  He coaxes his wolf into the basket and stands ready at its side.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 10, 2005)

*Devon*

I had heard of such creatures but I never dreamed to see one. Devon says reaching out to stroke the furry underbelly. 
I'm not sure what we are going to be able to do to stop this but I'll try.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 11, 2005)

The Obeah nods.  "We will speak more of this when we reach Nightshade.  Kssy-tech!"   In a moment, the bat rises into the air, bearing the basket's passengers with speed towards the archdruid's hut.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2005)

"So, who's this Nightshade guy, anyway?" Liev asks as he enjoys the ride.


----------



## Brain (Aug 12, 2005)

Hemaor nods thoughtfully.  "Yeah, where are we going?  I'm already lost enough as it is."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 12, 2005)

"Nightshade is the Archdruid of this region, a Maialesti of great power and knowledge.  He is also, alas, in very poor health," explains the Obeah.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

The bat lands its passengers at Nightshade's hut.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The bat lands its passengers at Nightshade's hut.



Liev hops out, then stops and looks back to the others. "Should we go in, or is it ... um, is it catching, what he has?"


----------



## Brain (Aug 15, 2005)

Hemaor steps off with his wolf, glad to be on solid earth once again.  He surveys the surroundings for any signs of enemies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon has been quiet knowing the scene he may see when he reaches his mentor. "Please wait here. My master is not well but this cannot wait. I will see if he can speak to you."
Devon enters Nightshade's home trembling from the thought of finding his beloved mentor either dead or still lingering. He's not sre what would be worse.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 15, 2005)

Entering the hut, Devon is surprised when Tristan glances at him nervously.  "Ummm--he arrived just after you left..."

Devon blinks in shock as he comes upon a man in heavy silver robes, a hood pulled up over his head, in conversation with Nightshade.  They are speaking in some strange language.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2005)

*Devon*

ooc: I'm so sorry. I seem to have lost track of tis game and forgot to post.

Devon walks up to his master's side and kneels. He looks up at the newcomer but says nothing. (Are they speaking Druidic?)


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC:  Nope.  Not Druidic.

After a moment, Nightshade turns to his student.  "Ahh, Devon!  My apologies.  This is my old friend Aert of the Silver Robes."

The cloaked figure nods.  "Greetings."   Devon is startled to realize that his face is completely obscured in the shadows of his cowl--except for two glittering silver spots, that look like eyes...


----------



## Brain (Aug 29, 2005)

Hemaor enters cautiously, trying to remain as quiet as possible as to not interrupt the conversation of a dying man.  He pets his wolf's head unconsciously, as if to reassure himself that it is there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2005)

*Devon*

"G..greetings Honored one. Master Nightshade you have another visitor. Obeah Swiftwing has come to speak of bad tidings."  Devon says and awaits Nightshades OK to let the others in.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Liev, despite his fascination with the giant bat, begins to fidget waiting in front of the tent, but he somehow manages the uncharacteristic self-control to stay with the Goblin leader awaiting the druid's return.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

Nightshade's eyes light up.  "Obeah Swiftwing?  My... old friend?"    He coughs weakly, then smiles at Devon.  "Send him in, send him in!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon flashes Hemaor a look that would kill and passes him to let the rest into the room. "NIghtshade will see you now Obeah Swiftwing. Please all of you come in. This will be important to all of us."


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 31, 2005)

As soon as he is told he may enter, Obeah Swiftwing bounds in.  "Solanum!  My old friend!"   His eyes goes wide as he notices Aert.  "And the Master of the Silver Robes!  This is fortunate, for the matters I have to discuss concern matters we have discuss often in our letters of late."   He takes a deep breath.  "The Purple Eyes tribe have moved into the area, hoping to acquire the lore of the Azerai... and the Godslayer, if they can find it."

Aert nods.  "I have expected the Godson to make such an ill-advised attempt--the borders of Vathi are much too small for such an evil--he grows restless."

"Yes,"  snarls Nightshade.  "And what is done to stop them?  NOTHING!  The Eldari, my 'noble' kin lay off in the West, absorbed in their own petty quarrels... the Green Council is so obssessed with ancient wrongs these days, the present escapes them..."   He begins to cough sharply.  Obeah Swiftwing rushes forward and chants something, soothing the coughs.  "I thank you, Kesh."   He turns to Devon.  "Please leave us in private.  We have grave things to discuss, and dark secrets to speak of."


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

*Liev*

Having been excited to finally enter and get somewhere, only to be dismissed again, Liev sulks. 

"Is it like that a lot with druids, all this secret talking?" he asks Devon. "You know, if folk are afraid I'll spill, I swear I'm great at keeping a secret. You'd be amazed what I know. If I told you. 

"Which I won't. Since I'm good at keeping secrets, see?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 31, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon looks at Liev and says under his breath, "Don't disrespect Nightshade. ever." and pulls him outside.


----------



## Brain (Sep 1, 2005)

Hemaor stands there fidgeting slightly, uncomfortable in this strange situation.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 12, 2005)

Liev is startled when a little bird begins to peck at his ear, and then flys angrily around his head.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Liev is startled when a little bird begins to peck at his ear, and then flys angrily around his head.




"Hey!" Liev yells, swatting at the creature. "You don't stop that, and I'm having roast annoying bird for my afternoon snack!"

Live turns to Devon, knowing his connection to nature, and asks, "Help a guy out, eh?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

At that moment, Aert and Obeah Swiftwing walk out of Nightshade's hut.  "My friends,"  explains Swiftwing, "We have talked it over, and have a favor to ask of you.  Devon, Liev and Haemor, you will go to Mount Blacktooth, to try and prevent the Purple Eyes from unlocking the evils of the Azerai.  Fortunately, we know of a back way they do not, and will deposit you there."   He turns to Tristan and Graf.  "You twain shall travel to the Green Council, to inform them of what is transpiring here."   He hands the pair a twig of mistletoe.  "This is a way token.  It shall guide your footsteps to where the Council is hidden, as long as your hearts be of friendly intent."   Tristan nods and takes the token, after which he and the half-goblin walk off.  

Aert glances at the three remaining adventurers, plus wolf.  "As for you--do not think we send you undersupported to face doom.  Behold!  New allies!"   With a wave of his hand, Aert causes a tall grim Aguiran holding an axe and a Termani clad in the garb of a priest of Surya.  "These two owe me service,"  notes Aert bluntly, "and in this wise, they shall pay it."   He then glances at the bird pecking Liev.  "Do I know you?" he mutters, puzzled.

At this, the bird flies away.

*Marcus*
Marcus is startled to find himself standing in the woods surrounded by two humans, a hob, a wolf, an elf, a wood goblin, and the wizard Aert, of whom the last memory Marcus has is him chanting at him...

*Norani*
The last thing Norani remembers is hiding in the Crescent Tower of Aert of the Silver Robes.  Then some chanting....  

Now he's in the middle of the woods with a great deal of strangers around.  It's startling, but better than having Selya Demoneye on his tail...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon bows to the elders and says, "Thank you for this honor. I will not fail you."

When the others appear he introduces himself, "Hi I'm Devon Farmer. We're headed for Mount Blacktooth. is there anything you need for the trip?" He seems to act as if this is all very normal.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 14, 2005)

*Marcus*

Spinning into a defensive crouch, the large man appears suprisingly agile for such a large man.

"Aert! What sorcery is this?  Return to me the Axe of the Founder and I will forgive your actions."


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

*Liev*



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> Spinning into a defensive crouch, the large man appears suprisingly agile for such a large man.
> 
> "Aert! What sorcery is this?  Return to me the Axe of the Founder and I will forgive your actions."




"Um...are you sure you conjured _allies?_" Liev says to Aert, raising an eyebrow at the aggression of the man with the nasty-big axe. Remembering Devon's earlier reprisal concerning respect, Liev backtracks, adding quickly "It's okay if you did. I mean, I mess up my tricks sometimes, too. It's just the way with tricks, I think."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Spinning into a defensive crouch, the large man appears suprisingly agile for such a large man.
> 
> "Aert! What sorcery is this?  Return to me the Axe of the Founder and I will forgive your actions."




"Master Marcus, you entered into my home, to take something I possess with good reason,"  notes Aert calmly.  "You are in no position to be speaking of forgiveness."  He raises his gloved hand, a cool blue flame appearing in it.  "I, on the other hand, am a wizard who has lived for centuries and bent strange powers to my all-encomposing will.  I am a man in an excellent position to be talking of forgiveness."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 14, 2005)

*Marcus*

"You reason from a position of strength, sorcerer, and I can respect that.  I was never comfortable with sneaking into your home anyway, so tell me what I can do so that you will return the Axe, as I cannot fail in my mission to retrieve it."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

"Return the Axe?"   mutters Aert distractedly.  "But I need it for... some reason I can't recall..."   He twiddles his thumbs for a moment.  "Still, the Purple Eyes might just destroy the world if they pull this off..."  He glances at Marcus.  "Tell you what!  I'll give you the Axe on the condition that if the Order decides to destroy the world with it, I get it back.  A fair trade?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Return the Axe?"   mutters Aert distractedly.  "But I need it for... some reason I can't recall..."   He twiddles his thumbs for a moment.  "Still, the Purple Eyes might just destroy the world if they pull this off..."  He glances at Marcus.  "Tell you what!  I'll give you the Axe on the condition that if the Order decides to destroy the world with it, I get it back.  A fair trade?"




Liev tries to suppress a giggle. "I like this guy. He's not so stuffy like the other wizards I've borrowed from."

The ready threat of axe-wielded destruction apparently averted, Liev remembers they were at the point of introductions. While reasonably assured he's safe, he does make sure he's not in reach of the axeman. Can't be too safe, after all.

"Hi," the short young man says with a wave. "I'm Liev."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 14, 2005)

*Marcus*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Return the Axe?"   mutters Aert distractedly.  "But I need it for... some reason I can't recall..."   He twiddles his thumbs for a moment.  "Still, the Purple Eyes might just destroy the world if they pull this off..."  He glances at Marcus.  "Tell you what!  I'll give you the Axe on the condition that if the Order decides to destroy the world with it, I get it back.  A fair trade?"




The large man relaxes from his battle stance, lowers his axe and says,
"Fair enough...I agree.  So why did you bring me here Aert?"
Relief and a surprise are clear in the man's face.

In response to the greetings of those who are not Aert "I am Marcus, son of Claudius, apprentice in the Order of the Axe.  Well met."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 15, 2005)

Aert spreads his arms.  Immediately a puppet show appears.

A tiny Mountain goblin with his eyes painted purple and a crown on his head sits on a throne.  "The Purple Eye tribe are group of Mountain Goblins famed for their wizardry and their devotion to Vathek.  They are ruled by Barizar, son of Vathek."

"Grrr..."  goes the puppet.  "I'm mean."

The puppet begins to wave its arms around, as other goblin puppets wait on it.

"Barizar is unhappy having his power bounded by other nations, and being forced to rule in the mountains and craigs.  He seeks to expand his rule by gathering the evil magic of the Azerai, invaders of Tur An Tiel, and quite possibly those of Vaaldusk Godslayer."

One goblin turns to the audience.  "That's some EVIIIIIL stuff!"

"Barizar has dispatched a group of goblins under one his lieutenants to this area, hoping to plunder the Azerai fortress on Mount Blacktooth."

A backdrop falls, showing a fair-sized peak with an evil-looking citadel on it.  A tiny Aert puppet pops up in front of it.   

"Your mission, sir, should you accept it, is to prevent them--SOMEHOW--from seizing whatever unholy things the Azerai left behind.  Good luck!"

A goblin puppet pops up.

"You're gonna need it!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2005)

ooc: You owe me a laptop. I just spewed soda all over it. That was brilliant.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

"You," Liev whispers to Aert, "Are my hero."

Then Liev looks around at the small group assembled, and he bites his lip.

"Well, except for the part where the five of us take down an army. That's ... you're kidding, right?"

_OOC: My laptop only survived because I just finished my drink before hitting the boards. My kudos, as well. _


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2005)

Unmoving, Norani glances nervously around at the peeople surrounding him.   When it becomes clear that they aren't going to immediately kill him, he speaks:

"What just happened?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 15, 2005)

ooc: My laptop was only saved by the fact that my wife stole it and wont let me use it anymore. That rocked!

"Sounds like something that needs doing.  I'm in.  Dont worry Liev, we can do this."


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

Legend said:
			
		

> Unmoving, Norani glances nervously around at the peeople surrounding him.   When it becomes clear that they aren't going to immediately kill him, he speaks:
> 
> "What just happened?"




Liev starts rambling in answer.

"Well, first there were the stupid goblins who grabbed me in the woods. Then they spent days talking my ears off about noble sacrifices, plus there was the dead-unappealing goblin-on-goblin seduction stuff. Then they caught Hemaor--he's the hob with the wolf--and we were _both_ set for sacrifice."

Liev speeds up, gesturing as he gets into the tale. "Only then, it turns out all the gobs aren't crazy and evil like the purple eyes, and the Wood Goblins helped us escape. Devon helped, too. And the spiders. And the amazing giant bat.

"Things got a little boring for a while, since the big folk here--" he gestures to the goblin and the man in the silver robes--"had to have secret talk time. But then Aert did that trick I wish I knew, and here you were.

"You saw the puppet show, so you know the rest, I think. By the way, you got a name?"

Finally, and amazingly without being winded, the short young man stops talking, smiling expectantly at the apparently dazed elf.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon stands watching the proceedings in wonder. He was being asked to do the impossible and said he would do it without a thought. He had obviouslly gone mad.


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Liev starts rambling in answer.
> 
> "You saw the puppet show, so you know the rest, I think. By the way, you got a name?"
> 
> Finally, and amazingly without being winded, the short young man stops talking, smiling expectantly at the apparently dazed elf.





"Norani," the elf replies hesitantly. "I suppose this is what I get for wandering into strinage towers in the middle of the night... in any case, none of you seem to be trying to kill me, so I suppose I'm better off than I was."

Norani, as he calls himself, stands up and brushes himself off.  He is average height for an elf, somewhere in that indeterminate age between puberty and adulthood.  He is wearing leather armor, and he carries a longbow and a greatsword, although his bearing suggests that he is unused to using either.  His ragged brown hair partially covers his blue eyes, which have the tired look of someone who constatntly fears for his life.

Norani takes a deep breath, calming a little.  "So, what now?"

**

ooc:  Norani is also likely to ask who everyone else is, where he is, that sort of thing; however, we might want to do that off camera, since that would be a rehash of stuff we all know already.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 16, 2005)

"You 2 have been out here the longest, is there anything we need before we head out?"  Marcus says pointing at Devon and Liev.

ooc: Actually Norani has been here while everyone introduced themselves, so...


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> "You 2 have been out here the longest, is there anything we need before we head out?"  Marcus says pointing at Devon and Liev.




"You mean, other than our own army?" Liev asks incredulously. Then his eyes light up at a thought, and he turns gleefully to the Obeah.

"I know! Can we use one of the giant bats? Please?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 17, 2005)

Obeah Swiftwing sighs.  "You do realize we don't have many of them, do you?"


----------



## Brain (Sep 17, 2005)

Hemaor grunts.  "Sounds dangerous.  I haven't heard mention of hazard pay, or even pay for that matter.  Gotta make a living, you know."


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Obeah Swiftwing sighs.  "You do realize we don't have many of them, do you?"




"But how many bands of adventurers have you tasked with saving the whole world?" Liev cajoles.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 19, 2005)

"Presently, six, last time I checked," notes Aert.  "We live in a world that's rather unstable, when you get down to it."


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "Presently, six, last time I checked," notes Aert.  "We live in a world that's rather unstable, when you get down to it."




"Oh," Liev says, dazed momentarily. He recovers in short order, however, jabbing his thumb toward Hemaor and adding his support. 

"Okay, so no giant bat. But Hemaor's right. We ought to get a pile of loot for this, at least, right?"


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 19, 2005)

Aert glances at him.  "Well, consider this, my friends--during their lengthy reign over most of Tur An Tiel, the Azerai collected a great deal of treasure--much of which was left in their fortress hideaways."


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Aert glances at him.  "Well, consider this, my friends--during their lengthy reign over most of Tur An Tiel, the Azerai collected a great deal of treasure--much of which was left in their fortress hideaways."




Norani eyes Aert suspiciously.  "Forgive me for being suspicious, but please understand that I find myself questioning your motive for summoning me out of the blue and promising wealth if we do your bidding.  I owe you the benefit of the doubt because I'm safer now than I was a few moments ago, but if it becomes clear to me that you're manipulating us for some unsavory end, I'll have no part of it."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 19, 2005)

"A few moments ago...?"  mutters Aert.  He then bursts into laughter.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 19, 2005)

*Devon*

"No we can't risk an endangered species like this. We can find our way on our own. Master? Is there any way we can take mounts with us?" Devon says. He's a very quiet person by nature and only seems to speak when he needs to.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> "A few moments ago...?"  mutters Aert.  He then bursts into laughter.




"I'm sorry," says Norani, perplexed, "but I'm afraid I don't understand what's so funny."


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

Legend said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry," says Norani, perplexed, "but I'm afraid I don't understand what's so funny."




Liev sidles up to the elf, whispering "Aert's really fun and all, but I kind of think he might not be all there, either. I'd just play along, myself."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 21, 2005)

Aert turns.  "My apologies, elf.  Your situation amuses me."   He straightens.  "It has been just over a year since you wandered into my tower.  I've been keeping you in my solar.  You made a lovely hatrack."


----------



## Brain (Sep 21, 2005)

Hemaor coughs, stifling a chuckle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2005)

*Devon*

At the sound of laughter Devon scowls. "We have a world to save. Let's keep that in mind and get moving! Guardians of the Green. Master how am I supposed to work with people like this? Elves who were hat racks? I just can't get my head around it sir." His badger waddles up to Liev and begs for a treat. "Oh not you too." he says to the badger.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 21, 2005)

Also stifling a chuckle, Marcus says "Perhaps Devon is right, we should get moving.  I dont suppose you will give me the Axe before we save the world, will you Aert?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> At the sound of laughter Devon scowls. "We have a world to save. Let's keep that in mind and get moving! Guardians of the Green. Master how am I supposed to work with people like this? Elves who were hat racks? I just can't get my head around it sir." His badger waddles up to Liev and begs for a treat. "Oh not you too." he says to the badger.




"Aw, it's cute. You teach him that trick?" Liev asks, rooting through his cloak. "I think I've got ... no, no I'm pretty sure you can't eat that ... maybe ... no ... ah!" Liev produces a single, ripe berry and tosses it to the badger. 

Seeing Devon's despair, Liev shrugs. "Okay, okay. Let's get this death by heroism thing going before I come to my senses already."


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "We have a world to save. Let's keep that in mind and get moving! Guardians of the Green. Master how am I supposed to work with people like this? Elves who were hat racks? I just can't get my head around it sir."




"I assure you," Norani says, somewhat indignantly, "I didn't _mean_ to be a hat rack.  Certainly not for six months."


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 22, 2005)

Aert regards Marcus calmly.  "Nope.  Save world first--get axe later."   He then turns to Norani and Devon.  "Well, that's neither here nor there,"  he notes.  "Now, then assuming you're ready, Obeah Swiftwing will fly you up to the back entrance to Mount Blackfang shortly, and then you can enjoy the pleasures of risking your life against in the semi-abandoned fortress of ungodly necromancers from other, evil worlds."   He shakes his cowled head, eyes glowing brightly.  "I envy you.  In fact, I'd join you if I didn't have to wage an epic battle with Redos the Faceless tonight in Seilen.  Be seeing you."   And with that he vanishes in a puff of lavender smoke.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2005)

"I get to ride the bat again?" Liev says with a wide smile. "Consider me ready."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 22, 2005)

"Ok, lets go!"


----------



## Brain (Sep 22, 2005)

Hemaor snorts to himself.

_Sure, I'll just fly off to some mountain with these people I've barely met, with no promise of pay, to fight some unknown foe.  Why not, I've got nothing better to do._ 

"Sure, the sooner we leave, the sooner we can die horribly, screaming."

Hemaor grins toothily and caresses his axe handle.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 24, 2005)

With a nod, Obeah Swiftwing gets the group onboard the giant bat's carrying basket.  Soon, they land at Mount Blackfang.  Swiftwing glances at them, and gestures to a fissure in the wall of the fortress before them.  "Go through there.  Remember--you do not need to engage the Purple Eyes and their forces directly--merely figure out some way of preventing them from gaining anything of value that the Azerai might have left behind."


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2005)

Liev repositions his backpack and gets a grip on his shortspear, then nods to the fortress.

"Alright then," he says gravely. He takes one step, stops, then turns to Hemaor and Marcus, smiling pleasantly.

"Where _are_ my manners? Please, after you."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2005)

Marcus laughs a deep, rumbling laugh.  "Aye lad, manners are important." He chuckles again.  "So do any of us have skill with the traps and pitfalls we might find in this place?  Might be worth looking for them at least, sorry to say, my few skills lie mostly with this axe."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2005)

Devon gives them a 'don't look at me' look and says, "I'm of the forest. I don't have any knowledge of such things."  He gets off and stands with his badger next to him waiting for the others to come to a decision.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2005)

Norani absently scratches the back of his neck.  "So, would anyone care to lead on?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 27, 2005)

"Yes very well, lets go."   Marcus leads the way, doing his best to watch for any traps.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 27, 2005)

As they enter the dark hole, the group finds themselves in a small room, filled with huge jars.  A single torch is flickering.  Strange when you consider this place has been abandoned for centuries...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon enters the room giving the jugs as wide a birth as he can. He walks over to the torch and examines it. The badger sniffs around the jars.


ooc: everburning torch?


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Liev, shortspear ready, surveys the room, keeping the pattern for his fire trick in the front of his mind. 

"So, you don't suppose we'll just find a sign that says 'ancient evil artifacts this way' lying around, do you?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 28, 2005)

"I doubt it.  Well, let's check this torch."  Marcus carefully examines the floor and wall near the torch for any traps, then the torch itself.

ooc:Are there any other exits from the room.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 28, 2005)

The torch, on closer examination, seems to flicker with an eternal flame.  

As for the room, it is a 40' by 15' hall with a door on the southern side, and something of the air of a storage facility.  You find no obvious traps, though there's a strange scrurrying sound being made by the jars as you pass them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2005)

*Devon*

Devon grasps the torch and removes it from the wall if he can. "Wonderful! It's a magical fire. I'll take it with us." he hesitates for a second upon hearing the scurring and hopes his badger will leave whatever it is alone.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Liev makes sure to put the men with the axes between him and the jars before asking "All we know is that the Azerai have nasties here, right? So ... should we check the jars to see if that's where they stored them, or look around some more first and check the jars on the way out?"


----------



## Brain (Sep 28, 2005)

Hemaor guards the rear, with his wolf. (is there room enough to ride in here?)

He sniffs the air, wondering at the contents of the jars.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 28, 2005)

"Even abandoned, this place must have had at least a few visitors.  I doubt any powerful ancient unholy artifacts will just be lying around.  However, I dont think we can really afford to ignore anything either.  Beh.  Well Hemaor, why dont you cover me here while I open these jars."

ooc: Marcus will wait for Hemaor to stand next to him, and for everyone else to prepare.  Then he will open one of the jars, while leaning far back to avoid anything leaping/shooting straight up (use the lid as a shield if possible).  If nothing happens, he will examine the jar.  He will continue this process until something happens or there are no more jars.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2005)

Norani steps back apprehensively.  "Why not shine the light into one of the jars _before_ you open it?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 28, 2005)

ooc:  Are the jars clear or opaque?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 28, 2005)

The jars are solid, made of some sort of terracotta.  

And there isn't quite enough room to ride Heamor's wolf in this chamber.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 29, 2005)

"I dont believe the light will shine into the jars unless I open one.  You guys ready?"

ooc: Marcus will wait for Hemaor to stand next to him, and for everyone else to prepare. Then he will open one of the jars, while leaning far back to avoid anything leaping/shooting straight up (use the lid as a shield if possible). If nothing happens, he will examine the jar. He will continue this process until something happens or there are no more jars.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 29, 2005)

On further examination, the jars have no lids.   They are solid clay.  If Marcus wishes to open them, he will have to break them.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 29, 2005)

"Hmm, no lid.  Can anyone detect if there is magic in any of these, maybe we can skip them?"


----------



## Brain (Sep 29, 2005)

"To me, no lid means not meant to be opened.  And if it was magic as well.. definitely don't open."


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

Liev shrugs, saying "I've got a trick that lets me _read_ magic, but I haven't picked one up for detecting it outright. Anyone else? Devon? Norani?"


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2005)

Norani casts _Detect Magic_.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 29, 2005)

The jars radiate a slight aura of necromancy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2005)

*Devon*

While the others are examining the jars Devon is looking for whatever is making noise.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

_OOC: Assuming Norani shares his information. If not, ignore this post_

"Now, see, I'm all for leaving the dead lie, like Hemaor said. Only ... well, nasty magic is kind of what we were supposed to be looking for here, isn't it? I say we take a chance and see what's in one of these things."

Of course, having said this, Liev takes a few good steps back from the jar Marcus has chosen. Plenty of room to fire off some of his tricks that work at a distance.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 30, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> While the others are examining the jars Devon is looking for whatever is making noise.




The noise appears to be coming from inside the jars.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2005)

*Devon*

"I woulden't open them. The sound is coming from inside. The Jars are magiced to preserve the living beasts inside." Devon says and backs away from the horrors. "Lets get moving."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 30, 2005)

"Or they might hold undead things.  Could there be some artifact in these jars that creates undead?"


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> "Or they might hold undead things.  Could there be some artifact in these jars that creates undead?"




"Given that there's noise coming from inside them, I'm guessing that whatever is in there is alive, or at least animated."  Norani readies his bow, just to be on the safe side.  "If you want to break one open and see what's inside, that's fine by me.  Just don't complain when some slimy little creature shrieks at you and then jumps up and attaches itself to your face."


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2005)

ooc:  Yes, I shared the detect magic info.  It's safe to assume that I share all such information, unless I specifiy that it's done in secret.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

"Okay. Done talking. If we're going to do this..." Liev doesn't finish the sentence, instead taking up his crossbow and firing at the jar they've all been contemplating.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 4, 2005)

The jar immediately shatters, releasing the shambling corpse of a man.  It moans dully, and lunges at the group.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

"Nuh-uh. Down boy," Liev says. He pulls a pork rind from the pouch on his belt, tossing it in the direction of the walking dead as he spits out a string of words that sound much like the wet squish of feet in mud. The pork rind disappates, and instead a slight sheen appears for a moment on the floor beneath the creature the young man has released.

OOC:[sblock]cast *Grease* on the floor beneath the undead. Reflex save or fall vs. DC 14[/sblock]


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 4, 2005)

If it is possible do so from outside the sheen Liev has summoned, Marcus will attack the thing.  Otherwise, he will ready to attack as soon as it comes into range.


----------



## Brain (Oct 4, 2005)

Hemaor grunts, startled.  

"What'd I say, bad idea to open it."

He brings his axe to bear and takes a swing at the creature.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2005)

Trying with limited success to keep his cool, Norani draws his bow and fires an arrow at the zombie (or whatever undead thing this might be -- he's never seen one before).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't find the ooc thread. I'm going to have to bow out of this game. I just don't have the time to post well. I'm sorry. feel free to keep Devon on as an NPC cure caster if you want.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 6, 2005)

The corpse hits the ground with a bang as Norani fires his bow, missing as the undead's position shifts.  Marcus and Heamor ready their weapons, as there is no way to attack the thing without stepping into the slippery grease that Liev has summoned.  

However, the prone corpse is the least of their problems.  As it slips, its mass sends the rest of the jar toppling back into the jar behind it, which promptly tips back, and bumps into the jar behind it, which topples into the jar beside it, which...

Meanwhile, the thing's arms topple the jar on its left, which falls into the jar beside it, which...., while its legs unbalance the the jar on its right, which...

The group now stands in a room with 16 active, very angry walking corpses.  On the good side, they seem to be very slow.  Also, two jars haven't broken open yet.  And Heamor's right by the door.  On the bad side...well, that would be obvious, wouldn't it?


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2005)

Norani scouts the area for an escape route.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 6, 2005)

"Lads, maybe we should step back to the way we came in and fire missiles at these things.  Maybe go hand to hand when we exit the tunnel so that they can only come at us a few at a time."

Suiting action to word Marcus, backs up towards the entrance, putting away his axe, and drawing his sling.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2005)

Norani follows Marcus out, taking a shot at the the closest zombie if possible.


----------



## Brain (Oct 6, 2005)

Hemaor ushers his wolf out the way they came in and then takes up a position on one side of the entrance, ready to whack any zombies that come out.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, getting themselves to a spot where they could stand without having a huge jar making things awkward brought the party to the opposite end of the room from their entrance.  Hemaor is by the DOOR that leads INTO the Blackfang, not the hole in the wall that leads out.  In fact, about 16 angry zombies stand between the party and said hole.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 7, 2005)

ooc: Well that's unwelcome news.  Very well, same plan but retreat through the DOOR instead of the HOLE.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

"That could have gone better..." the little sorcerer mumbles sheepishly. With the others, he rushes for the door.

"I know how much you boys like to hit things and all, but I vote we bolt the door behind us and let the countryside deal with the zombies."


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, the door is bolted.  From the other side.

It's going to take a lot of effort to get the door open.

And the zombies are starting to get up.


----------



## Brain (Oct 11, 2005)

Hemaor says to the others, "Stick together, guard each other's backs.  This might get ugly.

He hefts his axe and lays into the nearest Zombie.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 12, 2005)

"I'm with you Hemaor."  Marcus draws his axe and attacks the same zombie, or if Hemaor has finished it, the one next to it.

"Lets try to cut our way to the hole along one wall."


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2005)

Norani swears under his breath, and releases another arrow at a nearby zombie (preferably one that is already damaged).


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

"Great. And I don't know a single spell for scaring off undead," Liev grumbles. Then the grumble builds as the boy's hands glow red-hot. Opening his mouth on an invocation that sounds like nothing so much as the roar of a small dragon, Liev shoves his palms outward. A cone of flame shoots from them and into the undead throng.

OOC: [sblock]Cast *Burning Hands* at the zombies. Reflex DC 14, Damage 1d4. Trying to catch as many as I can in the cone (so probably aiming for those that are furthest from us, depending on range).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 13, 2005)

Marcus's axe chops down at the zombie before him, cutting an amazing chunk out of its stomach, sending guts flying--but the thing clings to its twisted mockery of life..  Hemaor, some ways a way, attacks the zombie before him, and with a lucky stroke, cuts it cleanly in two.  Hemaor's wolf attacks the beast Marcus chopped, pulling out its organs until it stops moving. Devon slices at the zombie before him,cutting it across the chest. Norani's arrow streaks over the zombie he tries to hit--Liev's flames do not, scorching five zombies, who seem just a tad uglier from his efforts.  As the zombies stand up, Marcus chops at the one before Hemaor's wolf, while the wolf takes a healthy bite out of its flank, upsetting it again, then spits out the rotten meat.  As the one before Liev stands up, Hemaor takes a swipe at it that leaves it trailing awkwardly, while Liev jabs it with his spear sending it falling motionless to the ground.  Finally Devon takes another swing at his zombie, and misses.

As it now stands, the group has downed three zombies, and wounded quite a few more.  However, the zombies are now all standing up, except for one.  And Norani is surrounded by three of them--though not flanked, thankfully.

The advantage of being the ones who know what's going on is over.  Now the zombies are ready, and the combat really begins.


----------



## Brain (Oct 13, 2005)

Hemaor speaks in an attempt to organize the group.  "Yeah, that's it.  Concentrate on taking 'em out.  Work together, and stay together.  Help out Norani!"

Hemaor fights, taking his own advice for strategy, staying next to his wolf.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

"Help Norani?" Liev says a bit incredulously, then turns to see the elf's predicament. As he rushes over, stabbing at one of the creatures, he blurts out, "But you're a priest, aren't you? I thought undead were supposed to be scared of you guys or something."


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 13, 2005)

Marcus attacks the one he and the wolf have injured, cleaving into a second if possible (if he gets the cleave, he will attack the closest zombie to Norani that he can reach, not really sure of the layout right now).


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2005)

ooc: I could have sworn I hit submit when I typed this in this morning, but clearly I didn't....

Frantically, Norani attempts to turn undead.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 18, 2005)

(Init...
Devon, Wolf...19
Liev...16
Marcus 12
Norani, Zombies...10
Haemor...6)

The Wolf tears at the Zombie before him, and tears into its leg, pulling the beast in two, while Devon slashes at the Zombie he wounded earlier, neatly severing its head and causing it to collapse on the ground before him.

Liev seems to be holding back at the moment.

Marcus steps over the corpse of his previoius target, and attacks one of the zombies wounded by Liev's flame--but misses.

Norani channels his holy energy--but it flickers and fades...

At which point the zombies surrounding him attack.  While one misses the other two connect for devastating blows which leave the priest reeling.  (Norani is now at 0 hp and staggered.)

Marcus faces three attacks himself--all but one of which he dodges, a minor blow that causes him some injury.  (3 dmg)

A zombie ambles over to Liev.  He can smell the mix of rot and charcoal his attack unleashed.  Another zombie steps forward, readying to attack Devon.

Haemor attacks the zombie in front of Liev, but his blade bounces off a patch of dense rotted flesh.

Next round...


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

*Liev, human sorcerer*

Liev, desperate to get away, lashes out at the zombie with his shortspear, hoping his fire trick caused enough havok that he can take the creature down before it has a chance to rip into his own not-especially-resilient frame.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2005)

Norani casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on himself.  if possible, he will also move away from the zombies, but casting is a higher priority.


----------



## Brain (Oct 18, 2005)

Hemaor hacks away, trying to protect those that need help while staying with his wolf.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 18, 2005)

Marcus' attack priorities:
Flanking
Injured
Between him and Norani

He will attempt to attack a target with all three, but will take what he can get.  If possible, after his attack he will take a 5ft step towards Norani.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 19, 2005)

Devon steps to the side and attacks the injured zombie, but misses.  The wolf rushes forward and tears a huge section out of a zombie's stomach.

Liev lashes out with shortspear.  He jabs the creature, but it doesn't seem to have much effect.

Marcus would like to maneuver around to Norani, but a quick look shows him that he would just be getting in the cleric's way.  He decides to simply attack the zombie the wolf hit earlier--and strikes it in two, causing the creature to fall to floor.  He slices through to another zombie, giving it a nasty wound.

Norani steps back, and casts cure light wounds.  Many of his wounds knit together.  (6 hp)

One zombie follows after him. Meanwhile zombies attack Devon, Marcus, Liev, the wolf.  Only the attack on the wolf hits, though the beast remains standing defiant and proud.

Heamor, filled with rage, strides forward, and attacks the zombie that dared assault his wolf.  He takes an impressive swing that leaves the tottering corpse clutching its spewing guts.

Next round.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Liev*

Liev grunts as he manages to sidestep the zombie's attack, and takes another jab with his shortspear, shouting "Would you just die? Again?"


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2005)

Norani attempts to turn undead again.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 19, 2005)

ooc: Could Marcus get a cleave in from that last zombie?

Marcus will continue to strike the zombies, cleaving as possible.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 19, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> ooc: Could Marcus get a cleave in from that last zombie?
> 
> Marcus will continue to strike the zombies, cleaving as possible.




(Certainly.  I'll edit it in.)


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 22, 2005)

Devon slashes at the zombie he previously hit, striking it again soundly in the chest.  The wolf tears at the zombie that struck it, severing its spine, then rushes behind the zombie that is attacking Liev.

Liev jabs forward, tearing a portion from the zombie's side.

Marcus slashes through the zombie he wounded previously, then attacks another with a devastating hit that leaves the thing wobbling for support.

Norani attempts to marshal his holy might once again.  And fails--once again.  

The zombies attack. Both Liev and Marcus are hit, and severely damaged but attacks against Devon and Norani fail.  (Liev -4 for 1 hp, Marcus -6 for 0 hp)  Marcus is now totters dizzily, staggered.

Heamor chops off the head of the zombie attacking Liev.  There are now 7 zombies remaining.

Next round.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2005)

*Liev*

Liev stares at the blood oozing from his side, through the hand holding his wound, as if looking at it long enough would make sense of it. Then shock turns to anger. He backs away a step, whispering, "That. Hurt."

His bloodied hand shoots up, finger pointing to the nearest corpse still shambling about. The blood on his outstretched finger shines, then is covered in frost as Liev spits out a flurry off sibilants. Blue and white swirling light erupts from the frost-covered finger, shooting toward its target.

_OOC: Step back to try to stay out of melee range of the remaining undead, then cast *Ray of Frost* on the closest unobstructed opponent_


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 24, 2005)

Marcus groans as he take a heavy blow from a zombie.  "Norani, can you heal me?"

ooc:  Since I am not sure about positioning I am going to post a number of actions, in order of preference.

Marcus will delay until after Norani, but before the zombies.
Then either:
1. If Norani heals Marcus, Marcus will attack as before.
2. Or, if Marcus can take a 5ft step to a spot that is not threatened, he will do so, and drink his Cure Lt Wnds potion.
3. Or, Marcus will use the last of his strength to attack.


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Marcus groans as he take a heavy blow from a zombie.  "Norani, can you heal me?"



If at all possibe, Norani will make his way over to Marcus and cast Cure Light Wounds on him, even if it involves putting himself at personal risk.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 25, 2005)

Legend said:
			
		

> If at all possibe, Norani will make his way over to Marcus and cast Cure Light Wounds on him, even if it involves putting himself at personal risk.




ooc: Wow, way to say Above and Beyond.  Thank you!


----------



## Brain (Oct 25, 2005)

Hemaor continues fighting, convinced that the best way to make things safe is to put the zombies down.


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 27, 2005)

Devon steps to the side, then swings at a wounded zombie--and misses.  The wolf rushes at the zombie Marcus wounded earlier and throws it to the ground.  Liev takes a step over his downed foe, and fires his ray of frost at a wounded zombie, striking it soundly in the chest.

Norani rushes up and casts cure light wounds on Marcus, knitting many of his wounds together.  (6 hp)  Marcus moves to Norani's former location and attacks a zombie--striking it soundly in the chest.  The zombies who can attack--one striking Devon for a minor wound, the other missing Marcus.  And finally Heamor rushes up and joins in attacking the zombie his wolf and Devon wounded, slashing it in half.

5 zombies remaining.  Next round.  Lieve cannot at the moment, get an unobstructed shot at a zombie.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 27, 2005)

"Bless ye lad." Marcus grunts out as the healing spell re-energizes him.  Adjusting his grip on his mighty axe, he continues to attack.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2005)

Norani draws his sword and attacks whichever zombie appears most injured.


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

"And how about a faceful of this?" Liev adds.

Liev winds back his arm like he's about to pitch a ball. His words this time are more gutteral, though they end with something akin to a slurp as his invisible throw releases. In the air, just past the tips of Liev's fingers, a glob of green fluid materializes, sailing as if the boy has, in fact, thrown it. It arcs through the air in the direction of the zombie Liev hit with the frost ray.

_OOC: Casting *Acid Splash* at the undead he just hit._


----------



## Brain (Oct 27, 2005)

"Keep it up friends, we're almost there!"

(Hemaor does more of the same)


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 31, 2005)

Devon slices at a zombie, but misses, then falls back.  The wolf maneuvers around the zombies, and attacks one from an angle, tearing at its side.  Liev launches an acid ball at the one he hit, splashing it lightly on the side.  Marcus attacks, slashing the one the wolf injured in half and then bissecting the one Liev hit as well.  Norani steps forward and attacks one zombie with his sword--and misses.  The zombie strikes back--and hits, with a solid blow to the elf's midsection.  (4 dmg)  The two remaining zombies amble forward, preparing to attack Marcus and Norani next round.  And Heamor strides forward and attacks the zombie lined up to attack Marcus--with a mighty blow that severs it neatly in two.

Two zombies left.  Next round.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 31, 2005)

"I'm with ya Hemaor, lets finish this!"

Marcus whirls his axe into yet another attack.


----------



## Brain (Oct 31, 2005)

Hemaor sees Norani get hit and goes to aid, striking at that Zombie.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev stays back, letting his brawnier party members (and the animals) take on the remaining corpses. Instead, knowing he's running low on tricks, Liev drops his shortspear and grabs his crossbow to load it in case one or more of the creatures should break through and come through.


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2005)

Norani backs away and fires another arrow.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 1, 2005)

Devon casts cure light wounds on Liev, restoring him to health.  The wolf tears into another zombie, and then Marcus, with one terrific chop, cuts through the last two zombies.

The room is now filled with the pieces-parts of these necromantic constructions.  And two jars, making skittering noises.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 1, 2005)

ooc: I hesitate to ask, but, are they the same noises the other jars were making?


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

Liev breathes deep as his body knits together from Devon's spell.

"Thanks, Dev. I definitely needed that," he says. The short young man retrieves his shortspear and stows it on the side of his backpack, then makes sure his crossbow is once again loaded.

When he hears the skittering sounds, he cries out "I've officially learned my lesson: no opening nasty demon jars. I definitely vote with Hemaor this time to leave well enough alone."

Once his gear is reloaded and secured, Liev picks his way through rotting body bits and jar pieces. Lesson or no, he still seems curious enough to look for anything he might pocket if it has worth.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 1, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> ooc: I hesitate to ask, but, are they the same noises the other jars were making?





OOC:  Yep.  Like fingers idly clawing at clay.

IC:

Liev checking the various disgusting remains of the zombies discovers, much to his distaste, that the Azerai apparently felt no urge to leave valuables on the undead they stuffed into jars.


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

Liev drops a cold, severed limb and his nose scrunches as he wipes his hands clean.

"All that, and they didn't have the decency to throw any shiny into the jars. What a waste," he mutters.

To the rest of the party, he says "So I guess at some point we have to try to get through that door, but here's the thing: this has been a long, taxing day. There was the almost being sacrificed to a goblin god, the escape, the giant spiders, the tree city, the giant bat, the sudden call to save the world, more giant bat, then this zombie mess. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm all for setting up camp and turning in for the night. I've used up nearly all my tricks, and I won't be able to do many more without a solid night's sleep. 

"According to our benefactors, this entrance is the secret one, so we shouldn't have the goblin hordes piling in on us if we stay here. Or, if we want a little less decaying corpse smell with our sleep, we can head back out to the woods and re-enter in the morning. What do you think?"


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 2, 2005)

"Well, I wouldnt mind a days rest, and I think this secret entrance is a good spot.  However, I do think we should finish off the last 2 zombies.  If Hemaor, his wolf and I stand around one of the jars, and attack as soon as Liev breaks it with his spear, we should get 3 good attacks at a prone zombie.  If we are careful, we should be able to clean this up without any problem.  After that, we should probably make some effort to at least clear a space, maybe we can bury the bodies outside?"


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2005)

Norani sighs.  "I don't care for the smell more than anybody else, but I think we'd be better off if we camp here for the night."


----------



## Brain (Nov 3, 2005)

"Yes, first things first.  Let's finish with these jar creatures and be done with them." 

Hemaor stands near an unbroken jar, readying his axe to split skulls.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Unconsciously moving a hand to the place where his wound so recently was, Liev says, "I ... guess that's a plan." He moves up to one of the jars cautiously. Aiming so as not to accidentally knock one jar into the other, Liev lifts his shortspear. With Hemaor, Marcus, and the wolf in position, he jabs at his target jar, immediately retreating behind the fighters when it breaks open.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2005)

Norani will keep his distance and attempt to shoot arrows at them.

"Who knows, maybe I'll even hit one this time..."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 3, 2005)

Liev tips over the first jar, after which Marcus and Heamor slice at the zombie, easily chopping it to ribbons, a course of action that is repeated at the second jar.  The pair now have a room free of any ambulary zombies, though the rotting remains of non-ambulary ones are quite prevalent.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev pulls his shirt up to cover his nose. 

"I don't suppose anyone has a nifty spell to clean a room?" he quips, kicking some of the remains toward the hole in the wall.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 4, 2005)

"It would take a little while, but why dont we take the bodies outside and bury them?"


----------



## Brain (Nov 4, 2005)

Hemaor nods.  "Would be the right thing to do, I think.  They have been denied the earth's embrace for too long, being jarred up like this."

Hemaor wipes off and puts away his axe, and then starts hauling body parts outside, looking for a good hidden spot to make a mass grave.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev re-stows his shortspear, sighing. 

"I should have expected this," he mutters to himself. "This is what comes of falling in with people who have moral convictions." The little man sighs dramatically, then joins the others gathering zombie parts to bury.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 4, 2005)

It takes an hour, but the party is able to haul all the corpse bits out.  While they do this, Devon heals Heamor's wolf, giving the beast an affectionate scratch on the head.

The party is disappointed to discover that the ground outside is bare rock--unsuitable for graves.   Still, they could use some of their supplies to build a pyre.  Or perhaps gather stones to put up a cairn...


----------



## Brain (Nov 4, 2005)

Hemaor suggests a cairn, as a pyre might draw distant attention from the smoke rising.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

"Well, given the choice, I'd sure rather use rocks than our own supplies. Plus the smoke thing. I vote cairn. That is, as long as 'leave 'em for the coyotes' isn't an option."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 5, 2005)

It takes another hour to gather the stones for a cairn.  By the time it is done, the sky is getting dark.  The perfect time to sleep.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 5, 2005)

"So shall we post watches?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev's usual attitude is replaced with a surprising sheepishness as he admits, "Um, you see, the thing about my tricks is, if I don't get a full night's sleep, uninterrupted, I don't get back the energy to do them again the next day. I don't know why it is; I guess that's just how these things work. So, I think a watch is a good idea, but I can't take a shift without ruining my chances to throw tricks again tomorrow. And given how scrawny I am compared to the rest of you, my tricks are about the best thing I've got going to keep me alive through this mess, you know?"


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2005)

Norani nods.  "And if my prayers are to work, I have similar sleep requirements."


----------



## Brain (Nov 7, 2005)

Hemaor chuckles.  "I've heard that excuse before.  You just take the first watch, (pointing to Norani) and you the last (pointing to Liev), and it all works out fine.  First and last watches are shorter, 2 hours each.  Middle watches are 3 hours, and us axe-swingin' folks will take those."

_Heh, some advantages to being an experienced mercenary._


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 7, 2005)

ooc: Darnnit Brain, thats exactly what I was gonna post... 

"Sounds good to me.  Wake me up for 3rd shift."  Marcus lays down with his head on his pack, and within minutes is lightly snoring.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev pulls up short, lifting his eyebrows. "Huh. That does work, doesn't it?" Saying no more, the short sorcerer arranges himself for sleep


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2005)

Norani takes a seat and clutches his bow, scanning the area nervously.


----------



## Brain (Nov 8, 2005)

Hemaor curls up with his wolf in a corner until he's woken for second watch.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 8, 2005)

The party rests that night, with no difficulties whatsoever.  Next day...


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

Liev springs up when his shift is ended, waking the others for the task ahead.

"Guess there's no more putting it off: we have to find a way to get through that door. Unfortunately, I don't have any tricks that unlock things. If no one else has any ideas, I'm afraid we'll have to try hacking our way through and hope nothing's on the other side to hear us."


----------



## Brain (Nov 8, 2005)

Hemaor rustles through his pack and brings out a crowbar.  "This oughta help."

Hemaor takes a closer look at the door to refresh his memory of the situation and see how he can apply the bar to the problem.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 9, 2005)

After a moment, Heamor decides to force the bar into the crack of the door and then yank with all his might.  After getting some help from Marcus, he manages to get it open, splintering the bar holding it with a mighty crack.  The room on the other side of the door is a large empty chamber with three more doors in it--making one on each side.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 10, 2005)

"Well, why dont we start with the door to the left?"


----------



## Brain (Nov 10, 2005)

Hemaor nods.  "Everybody get ready for action."

Hemaor follows his own words, stashing his crowbar away again, petting his wolf for a moment, and getting his shield ready and held in front of him.  He walks down the hall so that he is even with the door on the left, his wolf beside him.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 10, 2005)

Behind that door is another empty room, the walls lined with stange statues that look like oddly abstract 'people' with 'mouths' gaping open.  The chamber produces a strange whistling noise.  Another door lies at the end of the hallway, sumptiously decorated, and heavily locked.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev wrinkles his nose at the sight of the statues.

"Oh, these are ... comforting," he says sarcastically. His crossbow ready, he looks to the locked door, then back the way they've come. 

"Since we have the option this time, maybe we should try another way, see if there's somewhere we can get to that doesn't involve a lock?"


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 10, 2005)

"Sounds reasonable.  Shall we check each of the other doors, one at a time?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

"Works for me, though let's make sure we close the doors behind us. Don't want to leave an obvious trail if ... well, if something should come out from behind that locked door and be curious."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 12, 2005)

After closing the first door, they open the door opposite, which like their room of entry, is barred from this side.

Inside it are a large number of large clay jars, of a very familiar type.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

Liev shudders at the sight of more necro jars, and backs out of the room. 

"Door Three, then?" he says, jabbing his thumb in its direction.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yeah, lets check the next one."   Marcus moves to the next door.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 15, 2005)

The third door opens onto a spacious hallway.  It opens out into another hallway that goes both east and west.  (Or right and left, if you must know the directions.)  A locked door lies on the western side of the hall.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*

"They sure did lock this place up before abandoning it to the ages," Liev says. At the hallway, he looks to his fellows. 

"Don't suppose we know enough for it to make a difference, yeah? How about ... left?"


----------



## Brain (Nov 15, 2005)

Hemaor shrugs and nods.


----------



## Brain (Nov 17, 2005)

ooc: I'm out of town until Monday


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 21, 2005)

Heading down the hall, the group discovers that the hall goes a little way to the left before stopping at a stone wall.  The right branch continues for some way, passing a massive gate, and a small door before reaching the end of the hall.


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 21, 2005)

ooc: Can we see beyond the gate?


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

"Of the two, I'm thinking if I'm going to put big nasty world-ending magic devices somewhere, I'd go for the unobtrusive little door. But then, I'm sneaky, and the ego it takes to _make_ world-ending magic is probably the sort to mark it with an overblown gate."


----------



## Brain (Nov 21, 2005)

Hemaor responds, ""I look at it like this.  If theres a huge gate, there could be a huge monster behind it.  Small door, small monster.  I'd say start small."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 21, 2005)

The gate is massive and locked--from this side--two doors of solid adamant.  It is covered in the strange, indecipherable squiggles of the Azerai alphabet.  It can not be seen through--but you can hear several goblins talking on the other side.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

"Ugh. More gobbos. I think we want to avoid them as much as we can, yeah? Looks like the small door, then, 'less we hear more of them there, too."


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 21, 2005)

Marcus' jaw goes slack as his mercenary senses kick in and he tries to calculate the value of 2 massive doors of solid adamant.  Finding himself uneven to the task he mumbles "I wonder, hinges?  How do you get those off..."

Eventually shaking himself free of these musings he says, "Dont we need to stop the goblins?  Or is our job to avoid them and just recover what they are looking for?"

Mumbling whisper "We gotta remember to come back this way..."


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

"Way I understand it, we're trying to keep the gobbos from getting their hands on the nasties in here," Liev whispers to the warrior. "Seeing as the gobbos have a whole army, I say our best bet is if they don't know we're here until we take off with the magic whatsis."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 28, 2005)

Opening the small door, Lieve discovers a sizable room, shaped like a T, with floor of unworked stone.  Another door lies on the left hand side, just before the room branches off into a sizable hallway.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> Opening the small door, Lieve discovers a sizable room, shaped like a T, with floor of unworked stone.  Another door lies on the left hand side, just before the room branches off into a sizable hallway.




Liev points down the hall. "Well, if we're trying to avoid the goblin army, best to take the route that leads away from them, I say."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure which side of the hallway the gates were on, so I'm also not sure which direction (left or right) would be "away." I figure Liev knows, though, and that's where he's pointing.[/sblock]


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 29, 2005)

"Well, we dont know where the magic whatsis are do we?  We need some sort of plan, because if we always move to avoid the goblins, they may reach the artifacts before us."


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC:  To answer your questions--the door is on the right side--from where you stand.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2005)

*Liev Sibin*



			
				RillianPA said:
			
		

> "Well, we dont know where the magic whatsis are do we?  We need some sort of plan, because if we always move to avoid the goblins, they may reach the artifacts before us."




"True 'nough," Liev says, "but since we have about as much idea where these things are as they do, I figure it doesn't hurt to avoid them until we figure out where the juju is. 

"On that score, seems to me all the stories seem to like putting ancient evil in the depths of something. I say we try to find a stairway and work our way down. Preferably without facing a goblin army in the process."


----------



## Rhialto (Dec 7, 2005)

At this moment, a great deal of yelling is heard on the other side of the door.  This is followed by a great deal of pounding, as if someone is trying to break through the door with a battering ram.   After many attempts, it stops.  The group hears one goblin berate the others, calling them lazy, blaming them for always failing to get through, and vowing to get through next time.


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2005)

*Liev Sibin, human sorcerer*

"That's enough for me," Liev says. "I'm heading away from that and finding a staircase if I can. Quicker we find the Ultimate Evil, quicker we're out of the way of angry goblin hordes."

With that, Liev heads left, looking for a stairwell and / or trying doors as he goes.


----------



## Brain (Dec 7, 2005)

Hemaor mutters, "Stupid goblins" and follows Liev.


----------

